# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > छोटा पर्दा >  ~~~बिग बॉस : सीजन 7~~~

## ingole

*दोस्तों कलर्स टेलीविजन का लोकप्रिय रियल्टी शो* *"बिग बॉस "** आज से शुरू होने जा रहा है. इस सूत्र में आप पायेंगे इस सीरिअल से जुडी हुयी सारी जानकारी .*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों सबसे पहले देखते हैं इस साल के प्रतियोगिओं को ........*

----------


## ingole

*'बिग बॉस 7' के कंटेस्टेंट्स  की लिस्ट जानने का सभी को बेसब्री से इंतजार था। आखिर वह मौका आ ही गया,  जब डेविल और एंजल की थीम वाला 'बिग बॉस 7' शुरू होने वाला है। हालांकि,  इसके कंटेस्टेंट्स कौन होंगे, शो में तो आपको रात को ही पता चल पाएगा,  लेकिन हम आपके लिए इसके कंटेस्टेंट्स की लिस्ट पहले ही लेकर आए हैं।*

----------


## sultania

करेंट अफेयर पे एक ओर आपका अच्छा सूत्र ,वाह ।

----------


## ingole

*अनिता आडवाणी, अपूर्व और  शिल्पा अग्निहोत्री के नामों की चर्चा तो पहले से ही थी और अब फाइनल  कंटेस्टेंट्स की लिस्ट में इनकी मौजूदगी कन्फर्म भी हो चुकी है। इनके  अलावा- कुशल टंडन, हेजल कीच, गौहार खान, रजत रवैल, प्रत्युषा बनर्जी, वीजे  ऐंडी, अरमान कोहली, तनीषा मुखर्जी (काजोल की बहन), एली एवराम, रतन राजपूत  और संग्राम सिंह बाकी कंटेस्टेंट्स में शामिल हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*''बिग बॉस' के घर में आने के लिए कुल 30 कंटेस्टेंट्स में से 15 को फाइनल किया गया। वे सभी शनिवार सुबह ही घर में पहुंच गए।'*

----------


## ingole

*कंटेस्टेंट्स की इस लिस्ट  में अनिता आडवाणी का नाम भी  है। यह वही अनिता हैं, जिनका  सुपरस्टार रह चुके राजेश खन्ना से रिश्ता था। कहा जाता रहा है कि अनिता  राजेश के साथ लिव इन रिलेशनशिप में थीं और उनका राजेश की फैमिली से हमेशा  टकराव होता रहता था। राजेश की मृत्यु के बाद उन्होंने उनकी प्रॉपर्टी पर भी  हक जताया था।*

----------


## ingole

*इस बार शो में काजोल की छोटी बहन और अजय देवगन की साली तनिषा भी हिस्सा ले रहीं हैं. तनिषा को इससे पहले फिल्म नील और निक्की में उदय चोपड़ा के साथ देखा गया था और फिर उनके अफेयर की चर्चाएँ भी काफी दूर तक गयीं थी.*

----------


## ingole

*बाकियों का परिचय थोड़ी देर बाद ......  (क्रमशः)*

----------


## ingole

*''अच्छे कर्म करेंगे तो स्वर्ग मिलेगा और बुरे कर्म करेंगे तो नर्क।'' 
इसी  थीम के साथ बॉलीवुड के दबंग खान सलमान कलर्स चैनल के सबसे हाईप्रोफाइल शो 'बिग बॉस' के सातवें सीजन का आज आगाज करेंगे। सलमान लगातार चौथी मर्तबा इस शो को होस्ट कर रहे हैं।*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> *जी  हाँ बिलकुल सोच सकते हैं जनाब , लेकिन प्रतियोगियों को ढून्ढ पाना काफी  टेडी खीर रहेगी , क्यूंकि इसके नियम जो मेरे दिमाग हैं वो इस प्रकार से  होंगे :** 
> १-- ये शो १ महीने के लिए होगा.
> २--हर परितियोगी को फोरम के मिर्ची तडका और सामान्य विभाग में पांच सूत्र बनाने पड़ेंगे.
> ३--हर सूत्र में २०० पृविष्टियाँ सूत्रधार की होना अनिवार्य है.
> ४--सभी प्रतियोगियों को लगातार एक महीने तक प्रतिदिन अपने प्रत्येक सूत्र में हाजिरी देनी होगी.( ३५० अंक हर हफ्ते)
> ५--अपने सूत्रों में अधिक से अधिक दर्शकों को आकर्षित करना (येन केन प्रकारेन )और उनसे लाइक और कमेन्ट पाना मुख्या लक्ष्य रहेगा.
> ६--हर हफ्ते के अंत सभी प्रतियोगियों का मूल्यांकन किया जाएगा और उनकी  रेंकिंग के हिसाब से उनको एक से लेकर दस अंक तक दिए जायेंगे.(अधिकतम अंक  -१०)
> ७--हर प्रतियोगी अपने साथ वाले प्रतियोगी को भी नंबर देगा.(१ से लेकर १० तक)
> 
> ...


*जी आपका ये विचार बहुत ही सुन्दर हे ,,,,जब कभी एसी प्रतियोगिता शुरु की जाए तो मुझे भी बुला लेना ,,,,,,,*

----------


## ashwanimale

बहुत बढ़िया, साजिशों की बिक्री हो रही है B.B. में

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> *जी आपका ये विचार बहुत ही सुन्दर हे ,,,,जब कभी एसी प्रतियोगिता शुरु की जाए तो मुझे भी बुला लेना ,,,,,,,*


जी जनाब   मैं तो बहुत ही सनसनीखेज ढंग से तेय्यार बैठा हूँ <<<<<:176:

----------


## ingole

*20 सितम्बर* *


बिग बॉस के घर में आज के दिन की उपलब्धि ये रही कि इस सीज़न में घर की पहली  कैप्टन तनीशा को चुन लिया गया है. *

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस के घर में अनीता आडवाणी राजेश खन्ना के साथ अपने रिश्तों के राज़ खोलने आईं हैं. 

वो  कुछ भी करें, बात घूम-फिरकर राजेश खन्ना पर ही आ जाती है. लेकिन अनीता इस  बात का ख़याल रखती हैं कि एक एपिसोड में सारे राज़ ना खोलें, बल्कि किस्तों  में राजेश खन्ना और अपनी कहानी का खुलासा करें. आज खाना बनाते समय भी  उन्हें राजेश खन्ना की याद आ गई. उन्होने रजत को बताया कि राजेश खन्ना को  दही-बड़ा खाना बेहद पसंद था. छोले भटूरे भी वो बड़े शौक़ से खाते थे और  अनीता अक्सर उनके लिए उनकी पसंद का खाना बनाती थीं. 

उन्होने बताया  कि राजेश खन्ना अपनी खाने की टेबिल हमेशा भरी हुई चाहते थे. वो हर रोज़ 12  डिश बनवाते थे. अनीता ने ये भी बताया कि प्यार से राजेश खन्ना उन्हे कभी  अनीता तो कभी अनु बुलाते थे.*

----------


## ingole

*ऐली और अरमान के बीच बात मज़ाक से शुरू हुई थी लेकिन जब मज़ाक में अरमान ने  ऐली को बिकिनी पहनने को कहा तो ऐली को बहुत बुरा लग गया. इसके बाद तो ऐली  फूटफूटकर रो पड़ी. गौहर ने उन्हे समझाया कि उन्हे अरमान को बताना चाहिए कि  वो उनके साथ इस तरह बदतमीज़ी नहीं कर सकते सकते. 

ऐली के आंसू रुकने  का नाम नहीं ले रहे थे. जब अरमान से इस बारे में बात की गई तो वो और  ज़्यादा भड़क उठे. रात में अरमान ने खुद जाकर ऐली से माफ़ी मांग ली और  मामला शांत किया.*

----------


## ingole

*एक तरफ़ जहां ऐली रोई वहीं रजत को अपनी बेटी की याद आ गई और वो भी खूब रोए.
 हर कोई अलग अलग तरीक़े से लोगों का ध्यान खींचने में जुटा है.
 अरमान  फिलहाल आक्रामक किलाड़ी के रूप में उभर रहे हैं.
 हर सीज़न की तरह इस बार भी  घर के अंदर गुटबाज़ी शुरू हो चुकी है,
 लेकिन
 इसे पूरी तरह सामने आने में  अभी वक्त लगेगा. 
तब तक की शांति शायद तूफ़ान से पहले की शांति है.*

----------


## ingole

*सबसे पहले तो बिग बोस ने गौहर और अपूर्व को कन्फेशन रूम में बुलाया और बताया की जहन्नुम में सिर्फ वो दोनों ही ही ऐसे सदस्य हैं जिनका नाम एलिमिनेशन में नहीं है. इसलिए वो दोनों ही ये तय करेंगे की घर का केप्टन कौन हो? 
इसके लिए बिग बॉस ने उनको जन्नत में से किन्हीं दो सदस्यों के नाम बताने को कहा.*

----------


## ingole

*जाहिर था की अपूर्व अपनी पत्नी शिल्पा का नाम अवश्य लेते इसलिए गौहर ने चालाकी से शिल्पा का नाम हटाने के लिए कहा की खाना बनाने वालों का नाम नहीं दिया जाना चाहिए क्यूंकि केप्टन बनने के बाद फिर खाना कौन बनाएगा.*

----------


## ingole

*बाद में अपूर्व और गौहर दोनों ही "एंडी" और "तनिषा" के नाम के लिए सहमत हो गए हालांकि गौहर तनिषा के नाम के लिए पूर्णतया राजी नहीं दिखीं लेकिन अपूर्व ने तनिषा का नाम दिया था इसलिए उनको मानना पड़ा.*

----------


## ingole

*कैप्टन के पद के लिए हुयी चुनावी प्रक्रिया का निर्णय एकतरफा रहा. सात में से छः वोट तनिषा को मिले जबकि एंडी को सिर्फ उनका स्वयं का ही वोट मिल पाया.*

----------


## ingole

*संग्राम सिंह और रजत रवैल बाद में अपने निर्णय पर अफ़सोस करते दिखे. संग्राम ने जहाँ बिग बॉस के कैमरे के सामने जाकर एंडी को एक दिन के लिए कप्तान का पॉवर देने की बात कही वहीं पर रजत तनिषा को "सुस्त" कहते हुए नजर आये.*

----------


## ingole

*संग्राम सिंह आजकल अपने मन की बात अकेले में जाकर कैमरे के सामने कहते हैं, एक बार उन्होंने गौहर के जहन्नुम में जाने की बात का विरोध किया , उसके बाद अरमान और एली के बीच हुयी बहस के बाद अरमान को दण्डित करने और एंडी को कप्तान बनाने की बात भी कही.*

----------


## ashwanimale

गोली भाई कमाल है, आपने बिग बोस न देखने वालों के मनोरंजन का पूरा इंतजाम कर दिया, थैंक्स

----------


## ingole

> गोली भाई कमाल है, आपने बिग बोस न देखने वालों के मनोरंजन का पूरा इंतजाम कर दिया, थैंक्स


हा हाहा .. लगता है आपने मेरी चौपाल वाली बात को ज्यादा ही सीरिअसली लिया है. :)

----------


## umabua

सजीव प्रस्तुति के लिए इंगोले जी धन्यवाद के पात्र हैं। बहुत ही बढ़िया प्रस्तुतियां।

----------


## ashwanimale

> हा हाहा .. लगता है आपने मेरी चौपाल वाली बात को ज्यादा ही सीरिअसली लिया है. :)


गोली मित्र, सलमान ईमाम की तरह किस पर नाराज हो गया इसबार, और क्यों ?

----------


## ingole

> गोली मित्र, सलमान ईमाम की तरह किस पर नाराज हो गया इसबार, और क्यों ?


अभी तक तो कुछ पता नहीं है माले जी , इस सीजन में एंडी की हरकते कुछ कुछ इमाम की तरह ही हैं लेकिन ये सलमान की नाराजगी की वजह नहीं बन सकती क्यूंकि ये तो बिग बॉस की रेसिपी में मसाले का जबरजस्त रोल अदा करता है.

----------


## zara khan

हेज़ल एलिमिनेट हो गयीँ

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> हेज़ल एलिमिनेट हो गयीँ


बड़े दुख की बात है<<<<

----------


## ingole

> हेज़ल एलिमिनेट हो गयीँ


*हेज़ेल ने घर में बिताए एक हफ्ते में कुछ ख़ास नहीं किया. ना तो उनकी किसी  से बहस हुई, ना झगड़ा और ना ही रोमांस. शायद यही वजह रही कि दर्शकों ने  इतने सदस्यों की भीड़ में उन्हे बाहर का रास्ता दिखा दिया.इसलिए बिग बॉस सीज़न 7 से एलिमिनेट होने वाली पहली सदस्य बनी हेज़ेल कीच.*

----------


## ingole

*शनिवार की रात बिग बॉस में सलमान खान की रात थी. सलमान आए और घर के तकरीबन  हर सदस्य की जमकर खिंचाई की. लेकिन सबसे ज़्यादा ख़ास रहा सलमान का ऐली के  साथ फ़्लर्ट.*

----------


## ingole

*सलमान ने ऐली की टूटी-फूटी हिंदी पर ख़ूब मज़ाक किया. बिग बॉस के घर का हर  सदस्य और टेलीविजन स्क्रीन के सामने बैठे दर्शकों को भी सलमान-ऐली की  केमेस्ट्री साफ़ नज़र आ रही है. वैसे भी विदेशी हसीनाओं के साथ सलमान का  रिकॉर्ड पुराना है.*

----------


## ingole

*गौहर और अरमान में फिर से जमकर बहस हुई. सलमान ने उन्हे चेतावनी दी कि अपने  गुस्से पर क़ाबू रखें वरना उनके लिए और शो के लिए अच्छा नहीं होगा.*

----------


## ingole

*एंडी ने सलमान को बताया की तनिषा के केप्टन बनने से वो खुश है और ये भी बताया की काफी समय पर वो इस बात पर माथापच्ची करते रहे की आखिर चुनाव में उनको मिलने वाला इकलौता वोट किसने दिया होगा.*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *हेज़ेल ने घर में बिताए एक हफ्ते में कुछ ख़ास नहीं किया. ना तो उनकी किसी  से बहस हुई, ना झगड़ा और ना ही रोमांस. शायद यही वजह रही कि दर्शकों ने  इतने सदस्यों की भीड़ में उन्हे बाहर का रास्ता दिखा दिया.इसलिए बिग बॉस सीज़न 7 से एलिमिनेट होने वाली पहली सदस्य बनी हेज़ेल कीच.*


 हेजल कीच के मुखड़ें के दर्शन कराईयेगा प्लीज,

----------


## ingole

*अब आज के प्रोग्राम में शाहिद और इलियाना मेहमान बनकर आने वाले हैं जो अपनी आने वाली फिल्म "फटा पोस्टर निकला हीरो" का प्रोमोशन करेंगे.*

----------


## ingole

*माले जी की विशेष फरमाइश पर पेश हैं* *

हेजल कीच*

----------


## ingole

*22 सितम्बर* 
*सलमान शुरुआत से ही ऐली से फ्लर्ट कर रहे हैं. आज की सबसे खास बात ये रही  कि ऐली ने भी सलमान की फ़्लर्टिंग का जवाब दे दिया और सलमान को सलमान ‘जान’  कहकर पुकार लिया.*

----------


## ingole

*सलमान की खुशी का ठिकाना नहीं रहा और वो ऐली से कह बैठे कि अगर ऐली ने  उन्हें पहले जान कहकर पुकारा होता तो वो बिग बॉस के घर में नहीं कहीं और  होतीं. इसके बाद वो बोले कि ऐली शायद बिग बॉस के होस्ट (यानि सलमान) के घर  होतीं. हालांकि बाद में सलमान ने कहा कि वो मज़ाक कर रहे थे लेकिन उनके  चेहरे की खुशी कुछ और ही बयां कर रही थी.*

----------


## ingole

*इसके बाद सलमान के कहने पर ऐली जहन्नुम के दूसरे सदस्यों के साथ थिरक उठीं. इस समय भी सलमान की मुस्कान देखने लायक थी.*

----------


## ingole

*घर में हिंदी बोलने को लेकर ऐली की जमकर खिंचाई हो रही थी. सलमान को ये  रैगिंग पसंद नहीं आई और वो कह उठे कि अगर वो घर के अंदर होते तो बॉडीगार्ड  बनकर ऐली की रक्षा करते. बिग बॉस के घर के सदस्य होशियार हो जाएं. ऐली से  जिसने पंगा लिया उसे सलमान के गुस्से का सामना करना पड़ सकता है.*

----------


## ingole

*इतवार की रात सलमान तो थे ही, शाहिद कपूर भी अपनी फिल्म ‘फटा पोस्टर निकला  हीरो’ के प्रमोशन करने बिग बॉस के घर पहुंच गए. फिर क्या था, एंटरटेनमेंट  का डबल डोज हो गया. शुरुआत हुई सलमान और शाहिद के डांस के साथ. अपनी नई  फिल्म में शाहिद सलमान खान के फैन का किरदार निभा रहे हैं.*

----------


## ingole

*राज कुमार संतोषी द्वारा निर्देशित इस फिल्म में सलमान का भी छोटा सा रोल है.  बात आगे बढ़ी तो पुरानी फिल्म अंदाज़ अपना अपना का ज़िक्र शुरू हो गया.  इसके बाद उस मशहूर कॉमेडी फिल्म के डायलॉग्स का मुकाबला हो गया. शाहिद ने  बोले आमिर ख़ान वाले डायलॉग और सलमान ने अपने अंदाज़ में उनका जवाब दिया.*

----------


## ingole

*सलमान ने एक खास वीडियों दिखाकर बिग बॉस के घर में बढ़ रहे एक खास दोस्ताने  का राज़ भी खोला. ये दोस्ताना है एंडी और संग्राम के बीच में. इन दोनों का  वीडियो देखकर आप हंसे बिना नहीं रह पाएंगे और शायद गाने लगें- ‘मां का  लाडला बिगड़ गया’.*

----------


## ingole

*हेज़ेल की विदाई

हेज़ेल कीच बिग बॉस के घर से एलिमिनेट हो गई हैं. जाते  जाते उन्होने शिल्पा को ‘एंजेल ऑफ द वीक’ और ‘डेविल ऑफ द वीक’ कुशाल को  चुना. यही नहीं ऐली को हिंदी सिखाने की ज़िम्मेदारी उन्होने संग्राम को दे  गईं.*

----------


## shahrukh khan1

समझ नहीं आता हर बार के बिग बॉस मे ये लोग एक न एक " ढीला " सदस्य क्यूँ उठा लाते हें :107::570::rofl:

----------


## zara khan

पांच लोग फिर से नोमिनेशन में हैं काम्या पंजाबी, प्रत्युषा, गौहर खान, कुशाल और कप्तान वोट के वीटो से रजत 

कल रजत बेहद हेरान परेशान दिखाई पड़े जिसके कारण सभी जन्नात्वासियो को बहुत परेशानी हुई, रजत दो दिन से लगातार रोये जा रहे थे "ऐसा कहना था घर की कप्तान तनीषा का" रजत पर बिग बॉस की पैनी नजर के चलते उनके पास डॉक्टर को भी भेजा गया, डॉक्टर ने रजत को पूर्णतः स्वस्थ बताया, जबकि रजत लगातार इस बात से इनकार करते दिखाई पड़े, उनका कहना था की वो घर में नहीं रह सकते उनसे और बर्दाश्त नहीं हो रहा, इसी के चलते कप्तान ने सभी सदस्यों से माईक त्यागने को कहा  ताकि बिग्ग बॉस रजत के लिए जल्द से जल्द कोई कदम उठाएं, सभी रजत को लेके काफी परेशान दिखे, पर फिर शाम में सब सामान्य रूप से होने लगा रजत खाना भी खाने लगे और वो बिस्तर से उठ के बाहर भी आये, इस बीचे कप्तान तनीषा को बिग्ग बॉस ने कांफेस्शन रूम बुलाकर समझाया और सभी सदस्यों के मईको की वापसी हो गयी.. बिग बोस ने रजत को भी कांफेस्शन रूम में बुल्कार उनसे उनका हालचाल लिया और निम्बू पानी का जग उन्हें भेंट स्वरुप दिया

वहीँ दूसरी और कुशल और गौहर के बीच शुरू होती  केमिस्ट्री नजर आई.. दोनों एक दुसरे से काफी खुल के और हस हस के बात करते नजर आये और रात में सोने से पहले कुशाल ने गौहर का हाथ भी थामा शुभ रात्रि कहते वक्त

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस 7 का आठवां एपिसोड देखने के लिए क्लिक करें.*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस ने निर्देश दिया कि रजत के साथ कोई भी सदस्य बिलकुल सहानुभूति ना  दिखाए. साफ़ था कि बिग बॉस की समझ में आ गया था कि कि ये पूरा रोना-धोना  रजत सबका ध्यान अपनी तरफ खींचने के लिए कर रहे हैं. 

बाद में बिग  बॉस ने रजत को बुलाया और तब जाकर रजत का रोना रुका. शुरुआत से ही रोने को  अपना हथियार बनाने वाले रजत, पुराने सीज़न के विंदु दारा सिंह की याद दिला  रहे हैं. 

विंदू भी बात बात पर रोने लगते थे और आखिर में बिग बॉस विजेता भी बन गए थे. रजत शायद उन्ही की राह पर चलना चाहते हैं.*

----------


## ingole

जारा खान जी आप विडियो देखकर बताइये कैसा है ? क्यूंकि मैंने लिंक तो दे दिया पर खुद नहीं देखा है.. हा हा

----------


## ingole

*गौहर और कुशाल की दोस्ती बढ़ रही है. घर के कई सदस्य इन दोनों को ज़्यादा  पसंद नहीं करते. शायद यही बात इन्हे एक दूसरे के करीब ला रही है. दोस्ती की  बातों और रोमांटिक गानों का सिलसिला भी शुरू हो गया है. लगता तो यही है की  आने वाले समय में ये कहानी कई रंग दिखाएगी.*

----------


## zara khan

> जारा खान जी आप विडियो देखकर बताइये कैसा है ? क्यूंकि मैंने लिंक तो दे दिया पर खुद नहीं देखा है.. हा हा


जी हमने भी नहीं देखा.. आपने शेयर किया इसीलिए आपको धन्यवाद दिया.. :556:

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

बहुत बढ़िया जनाब इंगोले जेई आप खामोशी से इसी प्रकार बिग बॉस का प्रसारण करते रहें <<<<<<<<<

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस में आज रात तीन झगड़े हुए. ऐसा लग रहा है कि हर सदस्य यही सोचता है कि झगड़े से ही वो दर्शकों का ध्यान खींचने में कामयाब होंगे. एक ही दिन में तीन तीन झगड़े हुए और सब के सब बिना वजह, बचकानी बातों पर.  

1. पहला झगड़ा हुआ एंडी और तनीशा के बीच में. खाना बनाने को लेकर शुरू हुई बात, बड़ी बहस में बदल गई. दोनों हार मानने के तैयार नहीं थे. शिल्पा के बीच-बचाव करने पर ही बहस रुकी.

2. साप्ताहिक कार्य को लेकर जन्नतवासी अरमान और रजत में बहस हुई. अरमान ने गुस्से में रजत को इडियट कह दिया और ये बात रजत को चुभ गई. फिर शुरू हो गई तूतू-मैंमैं. अब अच्छी खासी उम्र के इन लोगों को इन बेकार की बातों पर झगड़ते देख हंसी आती है.  

3. तीसरी लड़ाई तो और भी बचकानी थी. संग्राम ने साप्ताहिक कार्य के दौरान काम्या को बेचारी कहकर पुकार लिया. काम्या बुरी तरह भड़क गईं और संग्राम को चेतावनी दे दी कि अगर दोबार उन्हे बेचारी कहा तो संग्राम के लिए अच्छा नहीं होगा. इस झगड़े से यही ज़ाहिर हुआ कि ये दोनों बेचारे हों या ना हों, दर्शक ज़रूर बेचारे हैं. 

गड़बड़ ये है कि ये सब सदस्य अपनी पहचान बनाने के लिए शोर मचाते हैं, झगड़े करते हैं लेकिन ये सब अब तक बेहद नाटकीय और ज़बरदस्ती का ड्रामा लग रहा है. इस बार के प्रतियोगियों को पिछले सीज़न्स के कुछ सदस्यों से सीख कर आना चाहिए था. ना तो ये मनोरंजन कर रहे हैं ना ही हंगामा जिससे गेम में कुछ मज़ा आए.*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस भारत के सबसे बड़े रियलिटी शोज में से एक है। इस साल बिग बॉस का सातवां सीजन चल रहा है जिसे बॉलीवुड अभिनेता सलमान खान होस्ट कर रहे हैं। वो पिछले चार सीजन्स से इसे होस्ट करते आ रहे हैं। लेकिन अगर विवादों की बात करें तो वो तो पहले सीजन से ही होते आ रहे हैं।
*

*वैसे जब एक घर के अंदर एक दूसरे से पूरी तरह अपरिचित 12-13 लोग रहेंगे तो विवाद होना तो तय है लेकिन रोचक बात है कि इन्हीं विवादों के बीच कई बार लोगों के रिश्ते जुड़ भी जाते हैं। जी हां, हम बात कर रहे हैं बिग बॉस के घर के अंदर होने वाली लव-स्टोरीज के बारे में।*

*बिग बॉस का शायद ही कोई ऐसा सीजन रहा हो जिसमें इन सेलेब्रिटीज के बीच रोमांस ना हुआ हो। अब इस सीजन को ही देख लीजिए। पहला सप्ताह बीतने के साथ ही कुशाल और गौहर खान के बीच रोमांस शुरू हो चुका है। शो के आठवें दिन रात में जब घर की लाइट्स ऑफ हो चुकी थीं और सब सो गए थे, तब भी ये दोनों काफी देर तक नजदीकियों के साथ बातें करते रहे थे।*


*फिर चाहें अश्मित पटेल और वीना मलिक का रोमांस हो या फिर सना खान और आश्का गोराड़िया का लेस्बियन एक्ट। इसके अलावा बिग बॉस के घर में तो शादी भी हुई है। हालांकि बाद में उस शादी का क्या हुआ ये सभी जानते हैं लेकिन कहने को तो बिग बॉस के घर में शहनाई गूंजी थी।*

----------


## ingole

*राखी सावंत और अमित साध*




*छोटे पर्दे की कंट्रोवर्सी क्वीन कही जाने वालीं राखी सावंत टीवी अभिनेता अमित साध के प्यार में बुरी तरह पागल हो गई थीं।
*

*यहां तक कि वो तो घर के अंदर ही अपने भाग्य पर आंसू बहाने लगी थीं क्योंकि अमित उन दिनों पंजाबी फिल्म इंडस्ट्री की फेमस एक्ट्रेस नीरू बाजवा के साथ रिलेशनशिप में थे। बिग बॉस के एपिसोड्स में साफ दिख रहा था कि राखी सांवत खुल्लम खुल्ला अमित पर डोरे डाल रही थीं।*

----------


## ingole

*यहां तक कि उन्होंने बाकी सारे कंटेस्टेंट्स के सामने भी अपनी फीलिंग रख दी थीं। लेकिन रोचक बात ये थी राखी को पता था कि अमित उन्हें घास नहीं डालेंगे लेकिन फिर भी वो मानने को तैयार नहीं थीं।
*

*खैर, कुछ लड़ाई-झगड़ों के बाद आखिरकार राखी को अहसास हो गया कि अमित के साथ उनकी दाल नहीं गलने वाली है और इस तरह ये 'एक छोटी सी लव स्टोरी' का दि एंड हो गया।*

----------


## ingole

*रवि किशन और केरोल ग्रेसिस*

*बिग बॉस के पहले ही सीजन में एक और लव स्टोरी देखने को मिली थी। इस लव स्टोरी में एक तरफ थे भोजपुरी फिल्मों के सुपरस्टार रवि किशन और दूसरी तरफ सुपरमॉडल केरोल ग्रेसिस*

*शो के दौरान ये दोनों आपस में अच्छी तरह घुल-मिल गए थे और काफी वक्त एक साथ बिताते थे। लेकिन अजीबोगरीब बात तो ये थी जब रवि किशन और उनके रिश्ते पर जुबानें खुलने लगीं तो केरोल खुद ही पीछे हट गईं।*

----------


## ingole

*शो से बाहर आने के बाद केरोल ने मीडिया के सामने कहा था कि 'शो के दौरान कई लोगों ने रवि किशन और मुझसे संपर्क करने की कोशिश की लेकिन मुझे इससे कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता है। मुझे लगता है कि कई लोग तो रवि किशन की रेपोटेशन और उनके लिंक्स की वजह से उनसे बात बनाना चाह रहे थे।
*

*लेकिन लोगों को ये समझना चाहिए कि आखिरकार रवि किशन एक शादीशुदा इन्सान हैं और उनके तीन बच्चे भी हैं।' अब ऐसे में क्या कहा जा सकता है जब लव-बर्ड्स खुद ही बात से मुकर रहे हों।*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों बिग बॉस का नौवां एपिसोड देखने के लिए वीडिओ लिंक इधर है*

----------


## ingole

*25 सितम्बर* 
*बिग बॉस  के घर के कई सदस्य बार-बार अंग्रेज़ी में बात कर रहे थे. वॉर्डन ने  चेतावनी भी दी लेकिन जब कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ा तो बिग बॉस ने सज़ा का एलान कर  दिया. नियम  के खिलाफ अंग्रेजी में बात करने के लिए तनीशा, शिल्पा और एंडी को बिग बॉस  ने सौ बार कान पकड़ कर उठ-बैठक करने की सज़ा दी. ये सज़ा पूरी करते वक्त  तीनों स्कूल के बच्चों की तरह लग रहे थे.*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस ने तनीषा को ज़िम्मेदारी दी कि जहन्नुम जाने से रोकने के लिए उन्हे  दो नाम देने हैं. ये दो सदस्य जन्नत में सेफ रहेंगे, बाकी सदस्यों में से  किसी को भी जहन्नुम में ट्रांसफर किया जा सकता है. जब इन दो नाम के बारे मे  फैसला करने की बारी आई तो सदस्यों के बीच बहस होने लगी. ख़ासतौर पर अरमान  और अनीता आडवाणी के बीच अच्छी खासी तूतू-मैंमैं हो गई.*

----------


## ingole

*आखिरकार तनीषा ने दो नाम चुन लिए जो इस बार जन्नत में सुरक्षित हैं. ये दो  सदस्य हैं शिल्पा और अनीता आडवाणी. लेकिन फिर बिग बॉस ने ट्विस्ट डाल दिया.  इन दो सदस्यों के बीच में एक प्रतियोगिता करवा दी जिसके अंतर्गत बहुत सारी  घड़ियों में से किसी एक घड़ी में अलार्म बजेगा. इतनी सारी घड़ियों के बीच  में से जो उस घड़ी को ढूंढ लेगा जिसमें अलार्म बज रहा है, वो सदस्य जन्नत  में सुरक्षित रहेगा. इस प्रतियोगिता को शिल्पा ने जीत लिया और जहन्नुम में  जाने से सुरक्षित हो गईं*

----------


## ingole

*घर में माहौल अनीता आडवाणी के खिलाफ होने लगा है. घर के सदस्य छुप-छुपकर  उनका मज़ाक बनाने लगे हैं. बिग बॉस क निर्माता उन्हे शायद ये सोचकर लाए थे  कि वो अपने और राजेश खन्ना के रिश्तों के बारे में कोई खुलासा करेंगी.  लेकिन अनीता पर बिग बॉस के घर का रंग चढ़ गया है. वो बढ़-चढ़ कर बिग बॉस के घर की बातों, गॉसिप और टास्क में हिस्सा लेने लगी हैं. ये बात घर के दूसरे  सदस्यों को हज़म नहीं हो रही.*

----------


## ingole

*जब सेफ करने के लिए दो नामो का चयन हो रहा था , उस समय अरमान ने काफी कोशिश की कि उनका नाम सेफ हो जाए लेकिन शायद तनिषा इस बात के लिए बिलकुल भी राजी नहीं हुयी, इससे ये साबित होता है की तनिषा ,अरमान को जन्नत में देखना नहीं चाहती है, क्यूंकि अभी तनिषा केप्टन हैं लेकिन लगता है की नेक्स्ट वीक में अरमान केप्टन हो सकते है और इससे तनिषा की मुश्किल बढ़ सकती है.*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस के घर में जल्द ही नई एंट्री होने वाली है. 

अंग्रेजी  अखबार मिड डे के मुताबिक पुरानी आनंदी यानि अभिनेत्री प्रत्युषा बनर्जी के  ब्वॉयफ्रेंड मकरंद मल्होत्रा की भी शो में एंट्री हो सकती है.
इतना  तो तय है कि अगर मकरंद की एंट्री बिग बॉस के घर में होती है तो कहानी में  जल्द ट्विस्ट आ सकता है, क्योंकि अभी तक तो प्रत्यूषा बैनर्जी ने घर में  ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं किया जो लोगों को दिलचस्प लगे.
*

----------


## ingole

*हाल ही में प्रत्युषा और  मकरंद मल्होत्रा के बीच विवाद की खबरें भी आई थीं  और प्रत्युषा ने मकरंद के खिलाफ पुलिस में शिकायत भी दर्ज कराई थी.*

*इसके खबर के बारे में और ज्यादा जानने के लिए देखें ये वाला विडिओ 
*<strong><font size="3"><span style="color:#ff0000;">

*

*

----------


## deshpremi

बिग बॉस ७ का १०वा एपिसोड 
http://colors.in.com/in/biggboss/vid...405-2.html#nav

----------


## zara khan

> *आखिरकार तनीषा ने दो नाम चुन लिए जो इस बार जन्नत में सुरक्षित हैं. ये दो  सदस्य हैं शिल्पा और अनीता आडवाणी. लेकिन फिर बिग बॉस ने ट्विस्ट डाल दिया.  इन दो सदस्यों के बीच में एक प्रतियोगिता करवा दी जिसके अंतर्गत बहुत सारी  घड़ियों में से किसी एक घड़ी में अलार्म बजेगा. इतनी सारी घड़ियों के बीच  में से जो उस घड़ी को ढूंढ लेगा जिसमें अलार्म बज रहा है, वो सदस्य जन्नत  में सुरक्षित रहेगा. इस प्रतियोगिता को शिल्पा ने जीत लिया और जहन्नुम में  जाने से सुरक्षित हो गईं*


कल मशहूरी में केवल इतना ही भाग देख पाए हम.. विस्तृत अपडेट के लिए शुक्रिया

----------


## zara khan

कल हुए तबादले में गौहर और कुशाल का जहां जन्नत में आगमन हुआ वहीँ एंडी और संग्राम के जहन्नुम में जाने पर काफी बहसबाज़ी हुई, 

एक तरफ तो बिग्ग्बोस ने अरमान द्वारा जन्नत वासिओ को सबसे कम काम करने वाले दो सदस्यों के नाम देने कहा था वहीँ दूसरी और जहन्नुम में गौहर द्वारा दो ऐसे व्यक्तिओ के नाम देने के लिए कहा गया जिन्होंने बेहद उम्दा प्रदशन किया हो, बजट कार्य में

जहन्नुम से दो सदस्यों के नाम देने से पहले गौहर ने सबसे सलाह ली, और सबसे पुछा भी, और उसके बाद अपना और कुशाल का नाम आगे कर दिया जिस पर बाद में काम्या और प्रत्युषा ने अप्पत्ति दर्ज की, उनका कहना था उन लोगो से सलाह नहीं ली गयी, जबकि ऐसा नहीं हुआ था, जब कहने की बारी थी तो काम्य ने ये कहके पल्ला झाड़ा की सभी ने बराबर काम किया है ऐसे में नाम चुन ने का पूरा दारोमदार गौहर पे था, और गौहर ने जैसा ठीक समझा वैसा किया, उस पर काम्या और प्रत्युष को ये परेशानी थी की उन लोगो ने भी उतना ही काम किया था, जबकि कुशाल तो केवल गौहर के साथ रोमांस में बिजी थे, और उनका नाम नहीं दिया जाना चाहिए था

----------


## zara khan

इतना ही नहीं जन्नत में भी काफी गहमा गहमी हुई, एक तरफ जहाँ अरमान ये तय कर चुके थे की वो रजत और संग्राम का नाम देंगे, क्यूंकि बजट कार्य में उनका योगदान बेहद कम रहा, संग्रान का इसीलिए क्यूंकि उन्हें मोका नहीं दिया गया और रजत का इसीलिए क्यूंकि सारा दिन वो अपनी तथाकथित बिमारी के कारण कमरे में ही पड़े रहे 

पर जब बिग्ग्बोस ने सभी को सूचित किया की चारो लोगो का तबादला होना तय है, तब अरमान ने पलती खाते हुए रजत की बिमारी का हवाला देकर, रजत की जगह एंडी का नाम दिया, जिस से एंडी बेहद खफा हुए, उनका कहना था की सभी यहाँ खेलने आये हैं, रजत भी यहाँ खेल रहे हैं, फर्क केवल इतना है वो अपनी तरीके से खेल रहे हैं, यदि वो बीमार होते तो बिग्ग्बोस उन्हें कबका यहाँ से बाहर ले जाते, या फिर शायद उन्हें लाया ही न जाता या फिर शायद रातो रात वो घर से गायब हो जाते, पर ऐसा नहीं हुआ

कल को मैं भी यदि खाना छोड दूँ और रोने लगूं तो क्या मुझे भी जहन्नुम नहीं भेजा जायेगा, ये फेयर गेम नहीं है, तनीषा भी उनकी बातो से इत्तेफाक रखती दिखाई दी

----------


## zara khan

रजत की बिगडती हालत देख कप्तान तनीषा ने माईक त्यागने का फैसला लिया जिसका जन्नत के सभी सदस्यों ने साथ दिया, तदोपरांत बिग्ग्बोस ने रजत को कन्फेशन रूम में बुलाया और उनसे उनकी तबीय तक हाल पुछा साथ ही वहीँ पर उनकी डॉक्टरी जांच भी करवाई, जिसमे उन्हें एसिडिटी होने की पुष्टि हुई

डॉक्टर ने खून की जांच करना भी स्वीकारा, इसके बाद तनीषा और अरमान को वोंफेशन रूम पे बुलाकर शांति पूर्ण रवैये से उन्हें समझाया गया की रजत को भी नार्मल सदस्य की तरह ही ट्रीट करें और अपने आपा ना खोएं 

बत्ती बुझने के बाद कुशाल और गौहर को किचन में अकेले बात करते दिखाया गया और  गौहर को यह कहते सुना गया की वो पूरी कोशिश करेंगी की कुशाल और वो बिग्ग्बोस में जहाँ भी रहे साथ रहे चाहे वो जन्नत या जहन्नुम

----------


## ingole

> कल हुए तबादले में गौहर और कुशाल का जहां जन्नत में आगमन हुआ वहीँ एंडी और संग्राम के जहन्नुम में जाने पर काफी बहसबाज़ी हुई, 
> 
> एक तरफ तो बिग्ग्बोस ने अरमान द्वारा जन्नत वासिओ को सबसे कम काम करने वाले दो सदस्यों के नाम देने कहा था वहीँ दूसरी और जहन्नुम में गौहर द्वारा दो ऐसे व्यक्तिओ के नाम देने के लिए कहा गया जिन्होंने बेहद उम्दा प्रदशन किया हो, बजट कार्य में
> 
> जहन्नुम से दो सदस्यों के नाम देने से पहले गौहर ने सबसे सलाह ली, और सबसे पुछा भी, और उसके बाद अपना और कुशाल का नाम आगे कर दिया जिस पर बाद में काम्या और प्रत्युषा ने अप्पत्ति दर्ज की, उनका कहना था उन लोगो से सलाह नहीं ली गयी, जबकि ऐसा नहीं हुआ था, जब कहने की बारी थी तो काम्य ने ये कहके पल्ला झाड़ा की सभी ने बराबर काम किया है ऐसे में नाम चुन ने का पूरा दारोमदार गौहर पे था, और गौहर ने जैसा ठीक समझा वैसा किया, उस पर काम्या और प्रत्युष को ये परेशानी थी की उन लोगो ने भी उतना ही काम किया था, जबकि कुशाल तो केवल गौहर के साथ रोमांस में बिजी थे, और उनका नाम नहीं दिया जाना चाहिए था


मुझे लगता है की यहाँ पर गौहर ने अपने विशेष अधिकार का नाजायज फायदा लिया है , कुशाल और गौहर की जगह अपूर्व अग्निहोत्री कहीं ज्यादा काबिल नाम था , पिछले दो हफ्ते से सभी लोग अपूर्व को देख रहे हैं, ना कोई बहसबाजी, ना राजनीति और हर कार्य में बढ़ चढ़ कर साथ देता है लेकिन उसे इग्नोर किया गया , मुझे तो लगता है की अपूर्व इस तरह से कभी भी एलिमिनेट नहीं होगा.

----------


## ingole

*कल बिग बॉस में एक नयी एंट्री हुयी है : बांग्लादेश के मॉडल आसिफ़ अज़ीम. उनकी एंट्री तो  धमाकेदार हुई है, देखते हैं  वो घर में क्या धमाल मचाते हैं.   *

----------


## ingole

*28 सितम्बर* *

रह ना जाए बात बाकी...  आधी रात के बाद स्वीमिंग पूल से इस गाने की धुन बाहर निकले बिग बॉस के घर के नए सदस्य आसिफ अजीम.*

----------


## ingole

*जन्नत में आसिफ आराम फरमा रहे थे तो जहन्नुम में एंडी उनकी एंट्री का मजाक  उड़ा रहे थे. नए मेहमान आसिफ ने सोने से पहले कुशल से बिग बॉस के घर का हाल  जाना. पता चला कि अगले दिन तो कैप्टन का चुनाव होना है. 
कुशल ने बताया कि  कैप्टन के लिए तीन विकल्प है- शिल्पा, अरमान और अनीता. 
कुशल सबकुछ ‘गेम’  बता रहे थे और आसिफ ने अगले ही दिन ‘गेम’ कर दिया!*

----------


## ingole

*कसरती बदन दिखाने के बाद आसिफ ने सबसे मुलाकात की. बिग बॉस ने बताया की घर की महिला सदस्य ही तय करेंगी की आसिफ को कहाँ रखा जाए -जन्नत या जहन्नुम ?दुनिया के टॉप 100 मॉडल  में से एक आसिफ अजीम को सभी महिला सदस्यों ने सर्वसम्मति से जन्नत में रहने का फैसला  सुनाया.*

----------


## ingole

*बारहवें दिन कैप्टन के चुनाव होना था लेकिन उससे पहले आसिफ पर एंडी का अटैक  जारी था. लाली के साथ एंडी न्यूज एंकर बनकर आसिफ की कसरत का मजाक उड़ा रहे  थे. 
**एंडी- ये कसरत कुछ हद से ज्यादा ही हो रही है , कुछ दिन बिग बॉस के घर में झाड़ू लगायेंगे तो फिर कसरत भूल जायेंगे.
लाली - जब काफी मेहनत के बाद भी पेट भर खाना नहीं मिलेगा, और भूखा रहना पड़ेगा तो कसरत कम हो जायेगी.
लाली- हो सकता है इनको सब्जी काटने का कम मिल जाए.
एंडी-कहते हैं...  एक मॉडल को चाकू नहीं देते...  वो खुद को ही काट बैठे !*

----------


## ingole

*लेकिन ये मॉडल तो छुरी चलाने ही आया था...  बिग बॉस ने आसिफ को कन्फेशन रूम  में बुलाकर कैप्टन के लिए दो नाम बताने को कहा.. आसिफ ने तनीशा और अरमान के  बीच मुकाबला करवा दिया. आसिफ ने घरवालों को जब ये बताया तो कुशल एंड कंपनी  हैरान रह गई. गौहर और शिल्पा तो आसिफ को जासूस बताने लगीं.*

----------


## ingole

*फिर हुई वोटिंग.. बिग बॉस ने फैसला किया था कि इस बार वोट सिर्फ  जहन्नुमवाले ही देंगे और इस तरह दो के मुकाबले पांच वोटों से तनीशा दोबारा  जीत गईं. अरमान के अरमानों पर पानी फिर गया! तनीशा के सिर ताज था और अरमान  नाराज था.. बेचारा अरमान.. और कोई नहीं मिला तो तनीशा से ही बहस करने लगे  कि अगर उसे कैप्टन बनने का मौका मिला होता तो सबको अनुशासन सिखा देता !*

----------


## ingole

*वोटिंग के दौरान सिर्फ काम्य और प्रत्युषा  ने ही अरमान को वोट दिया जबकि जहन्नुम के पांच अन्य सदस्यों ने तनिषा को चुना.  बाद में काम्या ने ये बात तनिषा के सामने भी क़ुबूल की कि उन्होंने अरमान को वोट किया है क्यूंकि वो चाहती है सब को मौक़ा मिले.*

----------


## ingole

*अब तनीशा का तो अपना ही तरीका है..  दोबारा कप्तानी संभालते ही तनीशा ने  सबसे पहले कुशल को बाथरूम साफ करने के लिए भेज दिया..   पूरा तरीका समझाने के  बाद..    जन्नत की महिलाएं खाना बनाने में जुट गईं.*

----------


## ingole

*बीच कुशल, आसिफ और गौहर के लव ट्राएंगल को लेकर भी सब चर्चा कर रहे थे बिना  नाम लिए..  आसिफ ने भी कैप्टन के लिए च्वाइस देने से पहले गौहर से पहले  फ्लर्ट करने की कोशिश की थी. गौहर ने तब तो कुछ नहीं कहा लेकिन कैप्टन का  मुकाबला शुरू होने से पहले खूब भला-बुरा कहा..*

----------


## ingole

*शाम को विशिंग वॉल की लाइट जली तो सबने जाकर अपने एक एक विश वहाँ पर बतायी.. सबसे पहले तनिषा ने जाकर पांच किलो मटन की मांग की, उनका कहना था कि आसिफ अच्छा मटन बनाना जानता है इसलिए उनको वो उपलब्ध करवाया जाए, आसिफ ने भी यही कहा कि वो सबको अपने हाथ से बढ़िया डिनर बनाकर खिलाना चाहते हैं ...  लगता है जन्नत वालों ने फिक्सिंग करके रखी थी इसलिए गौहर ने भी चिकन खाने की इक्षा व्यक्त की ,लेकिन कुशल ने जाकर गौहर को ‘मांग’ लिया..*

----------


## ingole

*इससे बाद ही असली एक्शन हुआ..  बिग बॉस ने ‘खेल’ कर दिया कि घरवाले एक ही  शब्द में एक दूसरे की पहचान करेंगे और तय करेंगे कि वो पहचान किसने दी...   शुरुआत अरमान से हुई जिनके कार्ड पर नकली लिखा था तो और उन्होंने एंडी को  नकली बताया..  फिर गौहर के कार्ड से शब्द निकला ‘झूठा’..  गौहर ने पुराना बैर  निकालते हुए काम्या का नाम लिया जिसके बाद दोनों में जमकर तकरार हुई. *

----------


## ingole

*प्यार हुआ.. 
तकरार हुआ.. 
लेकिन शनिवार को तो जाने की घड़ी आती है.. 
अब किसका नंबर है..
 इसी का इंतजार है.*

----------


## ingole

*यह एपिसोड देखने के लिए क्लिक कीजिए-*

----------


## ingole

*28 सितम्बर**

बिग बॉस से आखिरकार रजत रवैल की विदाई हो ही गई. बड़े पर्दे पर कॉमेडी दिखा  चुके रजत बिग बॉस में ट्रैजडी का दूसरा नाम बन चुके थे. पहले हफ्ते हेजल  कीच के जाने के बाद से रजत घर जाने की जिद कर रहे थे. पूरे हफ्ते रजन बेचैन  थे, कभी चिल्लाते तो कभी रोने लगते, रजत को घर की याद सता रही थी और इस  तरह वो ‘रोतलू’ बन गए थे.*

----------


## ingole

*दो  सप्ताह तक बिग बॉस के घर में रहने के दौरान स्वास्थ्य समस्याओं से जूझने के  बाद रजत रवैल शो के सातवें सीजन से बाहर होने वाले आज रात दूसरे प्रतिभागी  बन गए.रजत  के बाहर निकलने से न सिर्फ उन्हें बल्कि उनके साथी प्रतिभागियों को भी  राहत मिली है. पिछले सप्ताह कलर्स टेलीविजन के शो में उनकी तबियत खराब हो  जाने के बाद से शो के साथी प्रतिभागी रवैल के स्वास्थ्य को लेकर चिंतित थे.

रजत  ने बिग बॉस के घर से बाहर होने के बाद प्रेस ट्रस्ट से कहा, ‘‘मैं खुद के  बाहर होने से खुश हूं क्योंकि मैं अपनी बेटी और पत्नी की कमी महसूस कर रहा  था. मैं शो  में इस मिशन के साथ आया था कि सबको हंसाऊंगा और अच्छी शारीरिक बनावट हासिल  कर सकूं लेकिन खराब स्वास्थ्य के कारण शो में अपना सर्वश्रेष्ठ नहीं दे  सका.’’*

----------


## ingole

*कार्यक्रम के अंतिम चरण में इस हफ्ते घर से बाहर हुयी काम्या को सेट पर बुलाया गया और उनसे घर के बाकी बचे सदस्यों के बारे में राय पूछी गयी. काम्या ने घर के सभी सदस्यों के बारे में अपनी राय बतायी जो कि लगभग सकारात्मक ही थी उन्होंने किसी भी सदस्य की बुराई नहीं की. सलमान द्वारा पूछे जाने पर उन्होंने स्वीकार किया कि गौहर के होने से कुशाल को नुक्सान हुआ है क्यूंकि उन्होंने घर में जो भी गलत कार्य किये वो सारे गौहर के लिए ही किये हैं. काम्या ने कुशाल को घर का हीरो और एजाज को घर का विलेन घोषित किया.*

----------


## ingole

*आने वाला सप्ताह काफी रोचक होने वाला है, क्यूंकि इस बार की नोमिनेशन की प्रक्रिया में घर के सदस्यों के पास ज्यादा विकल्प नहीं होंगे. और इस हफ्ते के नोमिनेशन की ख़ास बात यह रहेगी कि इस बार दो सदस्यों को बाहर जाना पडेगा, एक सदस्य हफ्ते के बीच में ही बाहर हो जाएगा जिसका इशारा सलमान खान ने अपने सन्डे के शो में भी किया है जबकि दुसरा सदस्य शनिवार को बाहर होगा. इस तरह से कुल पांच सदस्य ही अंतिम सप्ताह में प्रवेश करेंगे. इन सबके अलावा इस सप्ताह घर में "जनता की अदालत" का कार्यक्रम भी होगा जिसमे जनता के द्वारा पूछे गए सवालों के जवाब घर के सदस्यों द्वारा दिए जायेंगे.*

----------


## ingole

*टीवी इंडस्ट्री की बड़ी स्टार काम्या पंजाबी अब बिग बॉस 7 से बाहर हो  चुकी हैं। काम्या शो की शुरुआत के पहले दिन से ही इस घर के अंदर थीं और  फाइनल से महज दो सप्ताह पहले ही वो घर से बाहर हो गईं। शनिवार को बाहर आने  पर उन्होंने बताया कि घर के अंदर का उनका अनुभव बहुत ही अजीब था।
**खुद काम्या ने बताया, 'घर का हर सदस्य हर समय लड़-झगड़ रहा था और  एक-दूसरे से नाराज चल रहा था। ऐसी स्थित में खुद को ठंडा रखना मेरे लिए  बहुत ही मुश्किल था। वैसे मुझे लगता है कि मैनें काफी चीजें मैनेज की हैं।'  वैसे काम्या ने ये भी कहा कि वो बिग बॉस के घर के अंदर वो हासिल नहीं कर  पाईं, जो वो सोच कर गई थीं।**वैसे हम आपको बता दें कि बिग बॉस में जाने से कुछ सप्ताह पहले ही  काम्या का उनके पति से तलाक हो गया था और उनकी बच्ची की कस्टडी उन्हें ही  मिली है। ऐसे में अपने कड़वे अनुभवों को भुलाने के लिए काम्या बिग बॉस में आ  गई थीं, लेकिन बाहर अपनी बच्ची को अकेले छोड़ कर आना उनके लिए भी आसान  नहीं था।*

----------


## ingole

*काम्या ने खुद ही इस बात को स्वीकार किया, 'मैं एक टूटे हुए रिश्ते का दर्द  भुलाना चाहती थी। अगस्त में मेरा तलाक हो गया था। मेरी 13 साल की ये शादी  एक झटके में ही टूट गई थी और उस समय मुझे इमोशनल हेल्प चाहिए थी। इस रिश्ते  के टूटने से मैं स्तब्ध थी।'*

----------


## ingole

*'यहां तक कि मैं अपनी मां और अपनी बेटी से नजरें भी नहीं मिला पा रही थी।  मुझे खुद से ही लड़ना पड़ रहा था। ऐसे में मैनें अपनी भावनाओं को एक किनारे  रखने और चीजों का सामना करने का फैसला लिया। मैं बिग बॉस में इसलिए आई थी  ताकि मैं उन पुरानी चीजों और अपने दर्द को भुला सकूं।'*

----------


## ingole

*वैसे बिग बॉस के घर के अंदर जाते ही काम्या के सारे भ्रम टूट गए कि उस घर  में उन्हें कुछ शांति मिलेगी। उस घर में तो उन्हें रोज सुबह से शाम तक  संघर्ष करना पड़ रहा था।*

----------


## ingole

*वैसे काम्या ने ये कहा, 'मैं घर के अंदर गई और उसका अनुभव मेरे साथ है। मैं  अंदर से मजबूत होकर बाहर आई हूं और अब मैं अपनी प्राइवेट लाइफ की मुसीबतों  को झलने को तैयार हूं।'*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस के घर में काम्या की प्रत्यूषा के साथ अच्छी बनने लगी थी और दोनों  अच्छी दोस्त बन गई थीं। इस पर काम्या ने कहा, 'प्रत्यूषा बनर्जी... वो मेरी  लाइफटाइम फ्रेंड है और मैं उसे बहुत पसंद करती हूं। हम हमेशा दोस्त  रहेंगे।'*

----------


## ingole

*हांलाकि काम्या ने एक अच्छी बात ये कही, 'वैसे मेरी किसी भी कंटेस्टेंट्स  के प्रति बुरी भावना नहीं है। जो लोग भी बिग बॉस के अंदर थे उन्होंने मुझे  मजबूत बनाया है और पेशेंस पर काबू रखना सिखाया है।'*

----------


## ingole

*जब काम्या से उनके भविष्य के प्लान्स के बारे में पूछा गया तो उन्होंने  बताया, 'मैं एक कोरी स्लेट की तरह बिग बॉस के घर से वापस आई हूं। अब मुझे  बिल्कुल भी आइडिया भी नहीं है कि मुझे आगे क्या करना है। वैसे अभी मैं  सिर्फ अपनी मां और अपनी बेटी के बारे में सोच रही हूं। मैं नॉर्मल महसूस  करना चाहती हूं।*

----------


## ingole

> arman kohli arrest ho gaya


क्या ये खबर सच्ची है !!!!!!!

----------


## deshpremi

> क्या ये खबर सच्ची है !!!!!!!


ये खबर सो प्रतिशत सच्ची है 

दैनिक भास्कर से :

मुंबई। बिग बॉस के घर से अरमान कोहली को गिरफ्तार कर लिया गया है। पाकिस्तानी मूल की ब्रिटिश मॉडल सोफिया हयात की शिकायत पर यह कार्रवाई की गई है। 'बिग बॉस' से बाहर होने के बाद मॉडल सोफिया हयात ने अरमान पर मारपीट का मामला दर्ज कराया था। 

सोमवार की दोपहर लोनावला स्थित 'बिग बॉस' के घर में पुलिस पहुंची थी। लंबी पूछताछ और कानूनी प्रक्रिया के बाद देर रात पुलिस ने अरमान को गिरफ्तार कर लिया। 

दो सप्*ताह पहले बिग बॉस 7 से एलिमिनेट हुईं सिंगर और कलाकार सोफिया हयात ने शो से बाहर निकलते ही पुलिस में शिकायत दर्ज कराई थी। उन्*होंने अरमान कोहली पर धक्कामुक्की और गाली-गलौज करने का आरोप लगाया है। सोफिया ने मुंबई के सांताक्रूज पुलिस स्टेशन में अपना बयान दर्ज कराया था। पुलिस  ने सोफिया का बयान दर्ज कर मामला लोनावला पुलिस को ट्रांसफर कर दिया था। 

इससे पहले सोफिया ने सलमान खान को भी बताया था कि उसके साथ कई बार हाउस में बदतमीजी की गई। सोफिया ने सलमान खान को कहा था 'अरमान कई बार उन्हें निशाना बना चुका है। अरमान का व्यवहार मेरे प्रति बेहद घटिया रहा है।'

सोफिया हयात ने पुलिस के सामने अरमान पर आरोप लगाए हैं कि बिग बॉस के घर के अंदर अरमान ने सोफिया के साथ हिंसा की है। सोफिया ने साफ लफ्जों में कहा, 'अरमान ने झाड़ू के डंडे से मुझ पर हमला किया। मैं ये बिल्कुल भी बर्दाश्त नहीं कर सकती।' 

4 दिसम्बर को 'बिग बॉस' के घर में अरमान कोहली ने सोफ़िया से हाथापाई कर उससे गाली-गलौज की। सोफिया की शिकायत के हिसाब से अरमान पर आईपीसी की धारा 324, 504 और 509 के तहत मामला बनता है।

----------


## deshpremi

> sab rigged bhaiya .. sofiya ye sab endemol walon k kahe se kar rahi h .reality show k contestants pura contract sign krke jaate hn .police maamla banta hi nhi h


लगता तो मुझे भी यही है कि अंतिम दिनों में टी आर पी बढाने की कोशिश है

----------


## deshpremi

सुचना मिली है अरमान कोहली को जमानत मिल गई है और जल्द ही वो बिग बॉस के घर में वापिसी कर सकता है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> aur agar planned nahu h to show ka to nuksaan kam hoga par us bewkoof sofia ka career barbaad samjho .india mein to koi samajhdar channel ya producer use kaam dega nahi (agar ye colors walon ki marzi k bina ho raha h to..)


bewkoof sofia ..... ना जी  ना ........उसे ऐसा मत कहो.....
ओ मूर्खान दी भुआ उसे  bewkoof sofia मत कह ,
उसका कसूर जरा भी नही है.
फिर कसूर किसका है..........
जहाँ की मिटटी की वह बनी है उसका है.... 
अरे उसने सलमान खान को एजाज़ को और भी न जाने किन किन को बक्श दिया यह क्या कम है?
बेसिकली वह पाकिस्तानी है दोस्तों.....

----------


## ingole

*17-12-2013*
(आज के शो के बारे में बताने से पहले हम आपको बता दें कि महामंडे के नोमिनेशन में चार सदस्य घर से बाहर होने के लिए नामांकित हुए थे जिनके नाम हैं- कुशाल, गौहर , एजाज और तनिषा. बाद में तनिषा को संग्राम ने अपने कप्तान के विशेष अधिकार का प्रयोग करते हुए बचा लिया था )*

आज बिग बॉस के घर में इस सीजन का आखिरी लग्जरी बजट टास्क दिया गया. इस टास्क के अनुसार घर के सदस्यों को दुसरे किसी सदस्य के नाम की तख्ती गले में पहननी थी. अगर कोई सदस्य घर के किसी नियम का उल्लंघन करता है तो सजा उस सदस्य को दी जायेगी जिसके नाम की तख्ती उसने अपने गले में पहनी हुयी थी. तख्तियों का चयन कुछ इस तरह से किया गया था कि एक सदस्य के गले में उसके कट्टर विरोधी सदस्य के नाम की तख्ती थी.*

----------


## ingole

*संग्राम सिंह को आज के टास्क जिसका नाम था "जिंदगी ना मिलेगी दोबारा" का संचालन करने की जिम्मेदारी सौंपी गयी. अपने कार्य का निर्वाहन करने के लिए संग्राम दिनभर अपने हाथ में कागज़ और कलम लेकर घुमते रहे , जब भी कोई सदस्य किसी नियम का उल्लंघन करता दिखता था , वो तुरंत ही अपने रिकोर्ड में उसे नोट कर लेते थे. आज के टास्क की एक ख़ास बात ये भी रही कि घर के सभी सदस्यों को रात के तीन बजे जगाकर इस कार्य का शुभारम्भ किया गया था.*

----------


## ingole

*इस टास्क में सजा का भी अपना अलग ही तरीका था . गार्डन एरिया में सभी सदस्यों के नाम की कुछ रंग बिरंगी पानी से भरी हुयी बोतले रखी हुयी थी और सजा स्वरुप एक एक करके उन बोतलों को खाली होते जाना था. इस टास्क को जीतने वाले सदस्य को फिनाले वीक में सुरक्षित एंट्री मिल जायेगी. कुशाल की एक गलती की वजह से संग्राम के नाम की तीन बोतले खाली कर दी गयी क्यंकि कुशाल के गले में अरमान  के नाम की तख्ती थी. इस पर अरमान नाराज हो गए उन्हें लगा कि कुशाल ऐसा जान बूझकर कर रहा है. गौहर ने अरमान को समझाया की वो ऐसा जान बूझकर नहीं कर रहा है.*

----------


## ingole

* कुशाल और गौहर के बीच उस समय तनावपूर्ण स्थिति उत्पन्न हो गयी जब गौहर ने कुशाल को ज्यादा प्याज खाने से रोकते हुए उनके सामने से प्याज को उठा लिया. कुशाल को उनकी ये हरकत नागवार हुयी और उन्होंने बहस करना शुरू कर दिया, एजाज ने इनके बीच के तनाव को देखते हुए बीच में घुसकर बाजी मारने की कोशिश की (स्मार्ट लवर)  लेकिन कामयाबी उनके नसीब में नहीं थी. क्यूंकि बाद में उन दोनों के बीच सुलह हो गयी.*

----------


## ingole

*बाद में बिग बॉस ने अरमान को कन्फेशन रूम में बुलाया और बाहरी दुनिया की एक आपातकालीन स्थिति का हवाला देते हुए उन्हें बिग बॉस के घर से बाहर बुला लिया. बाद में तनिषा को भी कन्फेशन रूम में बुलाकर इस बात की जानकारी दी , तनिषा ने बिग बॉस के बताने से पहले ही अंदाजा लगा लिया कि जरुर ये सोफिया-अरमान वाले विवाद की परिणति होगी.*

----------


## ingole

*"जिंदगी ना मिलेगी दोबारा" नाम वाला ये टास्क कल भी जारी रहेगा. कल शायद अरमान बाहरी समस्याओं को सुलझाकर घर में वापिस आ जाए लेकिन कोई एक सदस्य इस हफ्ते के बीच में ही घर से बाहर होने वाला है जैसे कि सलमान ने अपने शो में संकेत दिया था.*

----------


## ingole

> sunne mein aaya h kushal evict ho gya h ghar se kal raat ...sach h kya ?


वैसे कोई ना कोई तो इस हफ्ते के बीच में बाहर होने वाला ही है, हो सकता है वो कुशाल ही हो क्यूंकि इस सन्डे को भी सलमान के द्वारा कुशाल की धुलाई का जबरजस्त प्रोग्राम हुआ था.

----------


## deshpremi

> sunne mein aaya h kushal evict ho gya h ghar se kal raat ...sach h kya ?


मुझे भी ऐसी सुचना प्राप्त हुई है कि कुशाल बिग बॉस के घर से बाहर हो गया है

----------


## Krish13

> waise biggbooss wale kitna bhi zor lagayein is baar ka seasons ab tak ka sabse boring season raha h .. aap sabko kya lagta h ??


सही बात है...............

----------


## Kamal Ji

> basically wo British h ..har jagah bharat pakistan ki tootdi kab se bajane lag gye aap bhi


काकी .... वह जन्म से पाकिस्तानी है और अब उसने ब्रिटिश की नागरिकता ले रखी है......

----------


## Kamal Ji

> kushal out ho chuka h .aur sath hi naye nominations mein azaz aur sangram safe hn .baaki sabhi nominated hn..


कल कब दिखाया गया था ... कुशाल बहार हो गया है ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> upar se ye pagal insaan arman . is bewkoof ko do mauke mile hn bahar aakar andar ka sab kuch dekhne ke .uska sahi istemal karne ki bajaay aise hi waste kar diya . kya iski samajh mein nahi aata h


हो सकता है बाहर बिग बोस वालों का कोई सदस्य इस अरमान के साथ हो उसे टीवी देखने ही न दिया हो,

----------


## Kamal Ji

> upar se ye pagal insaan arman . is bewkoof ko do mauke mile hn bahar aakar andar ka sab kuch dekhne ke .uska sahi istemal karne ki bajaay aise hi waste kar diya . kya iski samajh mein nahi aata h


पता नही क्यों तनीशा इस के पीछे पड़ी हुयी है, न जाने तनीशा की बुधि क्यों भ्रष्ट हो गयी है जो इस अरमान पर लट्टू बनी फिरती है. और अरमान इस पर बात ऐसे करता है जैसे बात क्र के अहसान कर रहा हो तनीशा पर.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> aur ab kushal k jaane k baad fir se palti maarke andy aur azaz ke paas jayegi .


हाँ सच कर रही है रज्जी तू.... ये मूर्ख लडकियां होती ही ऐसी हैं..... हा हा हा हा हा

----------


## Kamal Ji

यह अरमान कोहली प्रसिद्ध निर्माता राजकुमार कोहली का बेटा है.


राजकुमार और अरमान कोहली
*83 साल के निर्माता राजकुमार कोहली* के  खाते में नागिन (1976), जानी दुश्मन (1979), नौकर बीवी का और राज तिलक  (1984) जैसी सुपरहिट फिल्में रही हैं। 90 के दशक में उन्होंने फिल्म विरोधी  (1992) से अपने बेटे अरमान कोहली को लॉन्च किया। फिल्म बॉक्स ऑफिस पर  धराशाई हो गई। फिर फिल्म औलाद के दुश्मन (1993) और कहर (1997) का हाल भी  बुरा रहा। साल 2002 में उन्होंने जानी दुश्मन: एक अनोखी कहानी से अरमान को  री-लॉन्च करने की कोशिश की, लेकिन उनकी यह कोशिश की नाकाम रही। अरमान  आखिरकार सुर्खियों में तब आए, जब सोमवार की रात पुलिस ने उन्हें 'बिग बॉस'  के घर से गिरफ्तार किया। हालांकि अरमान के पिता ने अपने बेटे का पुरजोर  बचाव किया है। उनसे बातचीत के कुछ अंशः

----------


## Kamal Ji

*अरमान की गिरफ्तारी पर आपकी क्या प्रतिक्रिया थी?*
 जब मैंने यह खबर सुनी, तब मैं घर पर था। मुझे शॉक लगा। मैं तुरंत लोनावना पहुंचा। अरमान शांत था। मुझसे ज्यादा वह सदमे में था। 

*फिल्म इंडस्ट्री से आपके सपोर्ट में कोई आगे आया?*
 एक भी व्यक्ति ने कॉल नहीं किया। यहां कौन किसको पूछता है!

----------


## Kamal Ji

*सोफिया ने अरमान के खिलाफ एफआईआर...*
 (बीच में बात काटकर राजकुमार बोले) उसका चेहरा देखो, साफ दिखता है कि वह  मुफ्त की पब्लिसिटी बटोरना चाह रही है। फिर 'बिग बॉस' सिर्फ एक शो है। वहां  कंटेस्टेंट्स वही करते हैं, जो कहा जाता है। 

*आपका मतलब यह सब स्क्रिप्टेड है?*
 लगता तो ऐसा ही है! फिल्मों में भी ऐक्शन सीन के लिए डायरेक्टर होता है।  ऐक्टर्स उसके डायरेक्शन में ही काम करते हैं, फिर भी उन्हें चोट लग जाती  है। यहां भी कुछ ऐसा ही हुआ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*'बिग बॉस 7' के अलावा अरमान क्या कर रहे हैं?*
 कुछ नहीं। मैं चाहता हूं कि जब वह वापस लौटे तो बैठ कर सोचे कि उनके दिमाग में क्या है! 

*क्या फिल्मों की नाकामी ने उन्हें इतना आक्रामक बना दिया?*
 स्कूल के दिनों में अरमान एक नॉर्मल बच्चा था। हालांकि, मैं मानता हूं कि  उसने मुझे कभी नहीं बताया कि उसके और उसके दोस्तों के बीच क्या हुआ। वह  गुस्सा हो जाता है, लेकिन केवल तब ही जब उसे उकसाया जाए।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*क्या आपको लगता है कि सलमान खान को सोफिया और अरमान के बीच मतभेद हल करने में और ऐक्टिव रोल प्ले करना चाहिए था?*
 मुझे नहीं पता सलमान को घर के कंटेस्टेंट्स के साथ कितने ऐक्सेस की इजाजत  है। वह एक अच्छा लड़का है। फिर आपको यह भी समझना चाहिए कि वह सिर्फ शो का  होस्ट है।

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## Kamal Ji

रज्जी इक जोक तू पढ़.......
http://hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=31&page=1007
जोक नम्बर...10061.

----------


## Kamal Ji

> punjabi ch commentery ..


चंगी नई लग्गी?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> kal ka episode mein rajat sharma sab kuch keh bhi gye aur kisi ko kuch kehne bhi ni diya


सब को आइना दिखा दिया.
कौन कितने पानी में है, सब को दिखा दिया.

----------


## ingole

*20-12-2013**
96 वां दिन* *



आज बिग बॉस के घर में कल के रजत शर्मा के शो "आपकी अदालत" का प्रभाव देखने को मिला. एंडी संग्राम के बारे में जानकर काफी दुखी थे, उनके विश्वास को काफी आघात पहुंचा था और उसकी जबरजस्त प्रतिक्रया देखने को मिली , शो की शुरुआत में ही संग्राम एंडी को स्पष्टीकरण देते हुए दिखाई दिए. लेकिन बात यहीं ख़त्म नहीं हुयी , संग्राम और एंडी पुरानी बातों को लेकर एक दुसरे से भिड़ते रहे और इनके बीच में काफी शब्द वार हुआ. एंडी को पसंद नहीं था कि संग्राम सामने से तो भाई भाई कहते रहे और जब कुशाल उनके साथ मार पीट पर उतारू था तब संग्राम चुपचाप खड़े हुए थे उनको बचाने की कोशिश भी नहीं की.

घरवालों की समझाइश पर बाद में दोनों ने समझौता कर लिया और इस तरह से घर के दो सदस्यों के बीच का भाईचारा टूटने से बच गया.*

----------


## ingole

*शाम के समय बिग बॉस ने इस हफ्ते के लग्जरी सामान के चयन के लिए भी एक ट्विस्ट पैदा कर दिया. इस बार एक सीमित समय के अन्दर घरवालों को लग्जरी बजट का सामान एक टेबिल से उठाकर उससे कुछ दूरी पर रखी दूसरी टेबिल पर रखना था लेकिन अपने हाथों का उपयोग किये बिना.*

----------


## ingole

*संग्राम और एंडी के बीच के मतभेद दूर होते देखकर एजाज ने भी चांस लेने की सोची और गौहर के पास चले गए अपने बीच के सबंध ठीक करने के लिए. एजाज ने गौहर को बताया कि कुशाल ने हम दोनों के बीच के सम्बन्ध को लेकर कुछ गलतफहमिया पैदा कर दी हैं और हमें अब उनको सुलझा लेना चाहिए लेकिन गौहर ने बताया कि खुद एजाज की हरकतों और गलतियों की वजह से उन्होंने दोस्ती ख़त्म करने का फैसला किया है.*

----------


## ingole

*इसके अलावा घर में आज की एक ख़ास घटना और है जब बिग बॉस ने संग्राम की कप्तानी समाप्त होने की घोषणा करते हुए बताया कि आज से लेकर शो के ख़त्म होने तक अब घर में कोई भी कप्तान नहीं रहेगा. कल से अगले दो दिन वीकेंड का वाओ सलमान के साथ होगा और फिर उसके बाद फिनाले वीक का शुभारम्भ. लेकिन इससे पहले ही घर के सदस्यों में से कोइ एक हो जाएगा घर से बाहर. अब देखना यह है कि घर का कौन सा सदस्य बाहर होने वाला है.*

----------


## ingole

*घर के छः सदस्यों में से चार सदस्य घर से बाहर होने के लिए नामांकित हैं. संग्राम घर के आखिरी कप्तान होने की वजह से सुरक्षित हैं और एजाज भी इस हफ्ते का लग्जरी बजट कार्य जीतने के कारण सुरक्षित हैं. अब बाकी चार सदस्यों में से कोई तीन हो फिनाले वीक तक पहुँच सकते हैं. एंडी की पोजीशन को मैं सुरक्षित समझता हूँ लेकिन सबसे बड़ा सवाल ये हैं कि फिनाले वीक में तनिषा-अरमान को जोड़ी जायेगी या फिर इनमे से कोई एक.*

----------


## ingole

देशप्रेमी जी और रज्जी जी कृपया अपने गुप्त सूत्रों की जानकारी से बताये कि आज कौन बाहर होने वाला है?

----------


## ingole

अकसर विवादों में घिरे रहने वाला रियलिटी शो 'बिग बॉस' एक बार फिर  कानूनी पचड़े में फंस गया है। हैदराबाद में शो के होस्ट सलमान खान और कलर्स  चैनल के खिलाफ एफआईआर दर्ज कराई गई है। दोनों पर शो में मुस्लिमों की  धार्मिक भावनाओं को आहत करने का आरोप लगाया गया है।   
 हैदराबाद के पुलिस आयुक्त अनुराग शर्मा ने बताया कि सलमान और बिग बॉस  के निर्माताओं के खिलाफ पुराने हैदराबाद के फलकनुमा पुलिस थाने में आईपीसी  की धारा 295 के तहत मामला दर्ज किया गया है।

----------


## ingole

यह मामला स्थानीय अदालत के निर्देश पर दायर किया गया  है। याचिकाकर्ता मोहम्मद फसीहुद्दीन ने अदालत में एक शिकायत दायर की थी।  स्थानीय अदालत ने  पुलिस को मामला दर्ज करने का निर्देश दिया। 
 याचिकाकर्ता ने अपनी याचिका में आरोप लगाया है कि शो के दौरान  इस्तेमाल होने वाले शब्दों और दृश्यों के कारण मुसलमानों की धार्मिक  भावनाएं आहत हुई हैं। पुलिस विभाग का कहना है, 'अभी हमने इस केस को लेकर  कानूनी राय मांगी है।' शर्मा ने कहा कि याचिकाकर्ता ने आरोप लगाया है कि शो  में 'जन्नत' और 'जहन्नुम' का इस्तेमाल कर धार्मिक भावनाओं को ठेस पहुंचाई  गई है।

----------


## deshpremi

> meri kal raat apne frnd se baat hui thi .usne kaha ki kal gauhar ko vote jyaa aa rahe the baakiyon k muqable


mere khyaal se aaj Armaan Yaa Tanisha me se koi bahar hona chahiye

----------


## Kamal Ji

> meri kal raat apne frnd se baat hui thi .usne kaha ki kal gauhar ko vote jyaa aa rahe the baakiyon k muqable





> mere khyaal se aaj Armaan Yaa Tanisha me se koi bahar hona chahiye





> mujhe bhi yahi lgta h .





> vj andy ko ghar se bahar aate hue dekha gya h





> ye sab ho kya raha hhhhh





> arman kohli out .





> confirmed almost


यह सब क्या हो रहा है ?

----------


## deshpremi

अरमान कोहली बिग बॉस के घर से बाहर हो गया है ये कन्फर्म न्यूज है, मेरा अंदाजा सही निकला

----------


## uttarakhandi

बिग बॉस 7 में अब तक जितने भी प्रतिभागी आए हैं, उनमें से अधिकतर गुस्सैल ही रहे हैं। अरमान कोहली भी ऐसे ही गुस्सैल कंटेस्टेंट्स में से एक हैं। बिग बॉस के घर के अंदर शायद ही कोई ऐसा शख्स बचा हो जिसके साथ अरमान का झगड़ा ना हुआ हो।


लेकिन अब अगर बिग बॉस के विश्वसनीय सूत्रों की बात पर भरोसा किया जाए तो अब घर के अंदर अरमान के झगड़े बंद होने जा रहे हैं। ऐसी प्रबल संभावना है कि वो शो से बाहर हो गए हैं। शो से जुड़े सूत्रों का कहना है कि आज रात के एपिसोड में अरमान को बाहर का रास्ता दिखा दिया जाएगा। ये शो का अंतिम चरण चल रहा है।


गौरतलब है कि ये एविक्शन बिग बॉस के घर में सप्ताह के अंत में होने वाला एविक्शन होगा। इस सप्ताह रोचक बात ये रही कि बिग बॉस ने सप्ताह के बीच में ही एविक्शन प्रक्रिया को शुरू करके कुशाल को कम वोट्स के आधार पर बाहर कर दिया था और अब सप्ताह के अंत में नॉमिनेट होने की वजह से अरमान बाहर हो रहे हैं।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बिग बॉस 7 में अब तक जितने भी प्रतिभागी आए हैं, उनमें से अधिकतर गुस्सैल ही रहे हैं। अरमान कोहली भी ऐसे ही गुस्सैल कंटेस्टेंट्स में से एक हैं। बिग बॉस के घर के अंदर शायद ही कोई ऐसा शख्स बचा हो जिसके साथ अरमान का झगड़ा ना हुआ हो।
> 
> 
> लेकिन अब अगर बिग बॉस के विश्वसनीय सूत्रों की बात पर भरोसा किया जाए तो अब घर के अंदर अरमान के झगड़े बंद होने जा रहे हैं। ऐसी प्रबल संभावना है कि वो शो से बाहर हो गए हैं। शो से जुड़े सूत्रों का कहना है कि आज रात के एपिसोड में अरमान को बाहर का रास्ता दिखा दिया जाएगा। ये शो का अंतिम चरण चल रहा है।
> 
> 
> गौरतलब है कि ये एविक्शन बिग बॉस के घर में सप्ताह के अंत में होने वाला एविक्शन होगा। इस सप्ताह रोचक बात ये रही कि बिग बॉस ने सप्ताह के बीच में ही एविक्शन प्रक्रिया को शुरू करके कुशाल को कम वोट्स के आधार पर बाहर कर दिया था और अब सप्ताह के अंत में नॉमिनेट होने की वजह से अरमान बाहर हो रहे हैं।


भाई उत्तराखंडी जी कहाँ से छापा मर कर यह पोस्ट यहाँ छाप दी ?

----------


## ingole

*21-12-2013**
97वा दिन* *

आज के शो में सलमान अपने चिर परिचित अंदाज में हुड हुड दबंग दबंग करते हुए "वीकेंड का वाओ" लेकर आये. सलमान के शो को होस्ट करने को लेकर सवाल उठ रहे हैं लेकिन सलमान का होस्टिंग का अंदाज और निखरता जा रहा है. उन पर शो होस्टिंग में दबंगई करने का इल्जाम लग रहा है और इसको लेकर न्यूज चेनल ख़ास प्रस्तुति दे रहे हैं लेकिन सलमान का अंदाज निराला है और इसी वजह से वीकेंड के दो दिन का कार्यक्रम कोई भी मिस नहीं करना चाहेगा.*

----------


## ingole

*सलमान ने गौहर और कुशाल के बीच में एजाज द्वारा हस्तक्षेप का मुद्दा उठाया तो एजाज ने ये कहते हुए अपना बचाव किया कि अगर उनकी किसी दोस्त का अपमान हो रहा हो तो वो उसके बचाव के लिए बीच में जरुर आयेंगे. लेकिन इससे गौहर नाराज हो गयी और उसने कहा कि कुशाल ने कभी भी उनसे सख्ती का व्यवहार नहीं किया.*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस के घर में फिनाले वीक में जाने के लिए सिर्फ पांच टिकिट थे जिनमे से संग्राम और एजाज का टिकिट तो पहले से ही कन्फर्म हो गया था, इसलिए सलमान ने इन दोनों को बधाई दी साथ ही एजाज के फिनाले में पहुँचने पर हैरानी भी जाहिर की. एजाज ने बताया कि कुशाल ने उनके बाहर जाने के 200% चांस बताये थे लेकिन देखिये कुशाल स्वयं बाहर हो गया . एजाज की ये बात भी गौहर को भड़काने के लिए काफी थी.*

----------


## ingole

*इसके बाद सलमान ने गौहर से कुशाल के बाहर होने का संभावित कारण पूछा. गौहर ने कुशाल का बचाव करते हुए कहा कि कुशाल के अन्दर अभी बचपना है और वो किसी का भी दिल नहीं दुखाना चाहता, और अक्सर वो कोई भी कार्य करने से पहले उसके परिणाम के बारे में सोचता नहीं है.*

----------


## ingole

*सलमान ने यही सवाल तनिषा और अरमान से भी पूछा. उन दोनों भी कुशाल के बाहर होने के कारण बताये. अरमान ने बताया कि कुशाल दिल का अच्छा बन्दा है बस उसमे थोड़ा बचपना है इसी वजह से कोई भी प्रतिक्रया देने से पहले वो कुछ सोचता नहीं है. तनीशा ने साफ़ साफ़ इनकार किया और कहा कि मैं नहीं मानती कि कुशाल बच्चा है. उसने बार बार ऐसी हरकते की हैं और स्वयं गौहर भी उसको रोक नहीं पाती है.*

----------


## ingole

*सलमान गौहर से फिर से तब मुखातिब हुए जब घर के आखिरी लग्जरी बजट टास्क में एंडी को जानबूझकर आउट करने का मुद्दा सामने आया. गौहर ने बताया कि उन्होंने ऐसा इसलिए किया क्यूंकि बिग बॉस ने आधे घंटे के अन्दर इस टास्क को बिना किसी फैसले के समाप्त करने की घोषणा कर दी थी जबकि मैं जीतना चाहती थी. इस दौरान एजाज ने बताया कि कुशाल ने इस टास्क के दौरान तनिषा को आउट करने की योजना बना रहे थे. इस पर गौहर ने आपत्ति दर्ज की और एजाज-गौहर के बीच वाद विवाद बढ़ता गया.*

----------


## ingole

*गौहर ने कुशाल का एक बार फिर बचाव करते हुए कहा कि उसने जान बुझकर अरमान की बोतल खाली नहीं करवाई थी इस पर एजाज ने गौहर पर कुशाल की वकालत करने का आरोप लगाते हुए कहा कि कुशाल इतना भी सीधा नहीं था. अरमान ने भी स्वीकार किया कि उनकी अधिकतर बोतलें कुशाल ने जानबूझकर खाली करवाई थी. इस पर संग्राम ने सफाई देते हुए कहा कि सभी लोगों ने जानबूझकर एक दुसरे को आउट करने की कोशिश की थी मुझे पता है क्यूंकि संचालन तो मैं ही कर रहा था. अंत में गौहर ने भी स्वीकार कर लिया कि कुशाल का व्यवहार गैर जिम्मेदाराना था .*

----------


## ingole

*वोडाफोन सुपर फेन ने तनिषा से "आपकी अदालत" में रजत शर्मा द्वारा उन्हें डोरमेट कहे जाने पर उनके द्वारा की गयी प्रतिक्रिया पर बात कि और तनिषा ने उसपर अपना स्पष्टीकरण भी दिया, सुपर फेन ने  एजाज द्वारा भाभी कहे जाने पर भी उनकी प्रतिक्रिया जाननी चाही. संग्राम ने कुशाल-एंडी के विवाद में बीच में ना पड़ने पर अपना स्पष्टीकरण भी दिया.*

----------


## ingole

*एजाज ने आज अपना बडबोलापन खूब दिखाया और उन्होंने यहाँ तक कह दिया कि कुशाल की अनुपस्थिति में गौहर को उनके कोम्प्लिमेंट्स अच्छे लगते थे लेकिन अब उनको उसी से चिड होती है. गौहर ने इन बातों को बकवास का नाम दिया तो एजाज ने भी कह दिया कि पूरी दुनिया ने ये देखा है. गौहर ने कहा कि ये साड़ी हरकतें एजाज ने अपना उल्लू सीधा करने के लिए की थी तो एजाज ने भी अपना फिनाले का टिकिट हाथों में उठाकर कहा की ये देखिये मेरा उल्लू पहले से ही सीधा है और इसी वजह से पब्लिक ने उनको फिनाले में भेज दिया है. गौहर द्वारा घमंडी कहे जाने पर उन्होंने पलटवार करते हुए कहा कि मैं घमंडी नहीं हूँ , घमंडी लोग तो बाहर हो चुके हैं , उनका इशारा सीधे सीधे कुशाल की तरफ था.*

----------


## ingole

*अंत में सलमान ने अरमान के घर से बाहर होने की घोषणा करते हुए शो को समाप्त किया. इस तरह से फिनाले वीक तक पहुँचते पहुँचते घर के दोनों प्रेमी युगल अलग अलग हो गए हैं.*

----------


## uttarakhandi

बिग बॉस के इस सीजन को पूरा होने के लिए छह दिन बचे हैं. टॉप पांच उम्मीदवारों गौहर, तनिषा, एंडी, एजाज और संग्राम में तनाव और शंकाएं घर कर गई हैं. 

माहौल को और ज्यादा गर्माने के लिए बिग बॉस आज घर में एक ब्रीफकेस भेजते हैं. शाम को घर के सदस्यों को लिविंग एरिया में इकट्ठा होने के लिए कहा जाता है, जहां ब्रीफकेस को एक टेबल पर चेनों से बांधकर रखा होता है. ब्रीफकेस के अंदर क्या है, यह बताए बिना ही बिग बॉस घर के सदस्यों से कहते हैं कि वे आपस में फैसला कर लें कि इसे कौन लेगा.


यह जाने बिना कि आगे क्या करें, घर के सदस्य पांच मिनट तक उस ब्रीफकेस को सिर्फ घूरते ही रहते हैं. उसके बाद कयास लगाने का खेल शुरू होता है. कुछ कहते हैं कि इसमें पैसा है, जबकि कुछ को लगता है कि इसमें एलिमिनेशन टिकट भी हो सकती है. इसी के साथ शुरू होता है खेल. इस, सब के बीच एजाज अपने मन से ब्रीफकेस को लेने के लिए तैयार हो जाते हैं. उन्हें लगता है कि इसमें पैसा है. घर के बाकी सदस्य एजाज से सहमत नहीं होते हैं और अपनी चर्चा जारी रखते हैं. एक समय पर तो घर के सभी सदस्य बैग लेने के लिए राजी हो जाते हैं. लेकिन उन्हें घर के बाकी सदस्य रोकते रहते हैं. देखें कौन लेता है यह ब्रीफकेस.

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस सीजन 7 अब अपने अंतिम दौर में पहुंच गया है. 29 दिसंबर 2013  को इस रियल्टी शो का ग्रांड फिनाले होगा। हर बार की तरह इस सीजन भी काफी  विवादित रहा. लड़ाई-झगड़े केवल गाली गलौज तक ही सीमित नहीं रहे बल्कि मारपीट  तक जा पहुंचे।
*

*एंडी और कुशाल का झगड़ा तो आपको याद ही होगा। दोनों के बीच लड़ाई इतनी  बढ़ गई थी कि कुशाल ने एंडी पर हाथ भी उठा दिया और इस वजह से उन्हें शो से  बाहर भी कर दिया गया था मगर कुछ समय बाद मामला शांत होते ही वह शो में वापस  भी आ गए थे. इसके बाद भी सिलसिला थमा नहीं।*

*शो की एक प्रतिभागी सोफ़िया हयात ने एविक्शन के बाद बिग बॉस के घर में  एक टास्क के दौरान अरमान कोहली द्वारा बदतमीजी किये जाने पर बाहर आकर  प्रताड़ना का आरोप लगाया और पुलिस में अरमान के खिलाफ केस दर्ज करा दिया।  इसके बाद अरमान को पुलिस ने गिरफ्तार कर लिया और फिर जमानत पर रिहा कर  दिया। वैसे यह तो रही लड़ाई झगड़े की बात, बिग बॉस का यह सीजन प्रतिभागियों  के बीच हुए जमकर रोमांस और इश्क विश्क प्यार व्यार की वजह से भी चर्चा में  रहा।*

*एक तरफ कुशाल और गौहर के बीच प्यार की चिंगारियां भड़कीं तो दूसरी तरफ  अरमान तनिषा को इश्क फरमाते हुए लोगों ने कैमरे पर देखा। यह कुछ ऐसे मौके  थे जब यह शो बेहद चर्चा में आया. अब 29 दिसंबर 2013 को इस रियल्टी शो का  ग्रांड फिनाले होगा। फिनाले तक पहुंचने वालों में तनिषा मुखर्जी, एंडी,  संग्राम सिंह, गौहर खान और एजाज़ खान के हैं. अब इन्हीं में से मिलेगा बिग  बॉस को अपना विजेता।*

* आपको क्या लगता है इन पाँचों कंटेस्टेंट्स में से कौन बनेगा बिग बॉस और किसके हाथ आएगा 50 लाख रूपये का विनिंग अमाउंट?*

----------


## ingole

*तनिषा मुखर्जी
**तनिषा अपने परिवार की मर्जी के खिलाफ शो में आईं।  उनकी मां तनुजा और बहन काजोल नहीं चाहती थीं कि वह बिग बॉस जैसे विवादित शो  में आएं मगर तनिषा नहीं मानीं। तनिषा का सफ़र काफी विवादित रहा और उन्होंने  इसी वजह से शो को खूब टीआरपी दिलाई। खासकर अरमान कोहली के साथ उनकी  नजदीकियां देखकर सब दंग रह गए। अरमान तो शो से बाहर हो चुके हैं। अब देखना  ये है कि तनिषा बिग बॉस जीतकर अपने ऊपर लगे असफल बॉलीवुड एक्ट्रेस के दाग  को मिटा पाती हैं या नहीं?*

----------


## ingole

*एंडी



चैनल वी के वीजे एंडी को शो में आने से पहले कम ही लोग जानते  थे मगर बिग बॉस में आकर उन्होंने काफी पॉपुलैरिटी हासिल कर ली है। उन्हें  फाइनल में सबसे स्ट्रॉन्ग कंटेस्टेंट के रूप में देखा जा रहा है क्योंकि शो  के दौरान एंडी ने लोगों को काफी एंटरटेन किया। इसी वजह से उन्हें सबसे  एंटरटेनिंग कंटेस्टेंट भी कहा गया।*

----------


## ingole

*संग्राम सिंह**रेसलर और आइटम गर्ल पायल रोहतगी के ब्वॉयफ्रेंड  संग्राम सिंह भी चार  फाइनालिस्ट्स में से एक हैं।किसी को उम्मीद नहीं थी  कि वह शो में इतनी लंबी पारी खेलने में कामयाब हो जाएंगे मगर संग्राम ने  ऐसा कर दिखाया। हालांकि उनपर शो के दौरान किसी भी मामले पर स्टेंड न लेने  और दोगलेपन के भी आरोप लगे लेकिन अब शो में फाइनल तक पहुंच चुके हैं और  देखना ये है कि क्या वह यह शो जीत पाते हैं या नहीं।*

----------


## ingole

*गौहर खान



*
*गौहर इस सीजन की सबसे ग्लैमरस कंटेस्टेंट हैं। उनके  द्वारा शो को जीतने की सबसे प्रबल संभावना जताई जा रही है। बिग बॉस में  गौहर का सफ़र भी काफी हैपनिंग रहा। कुशाल के रूप में उन्हें नया ब्वॉयफ्रेंड  मिला। उनके लिए गौहर शो छोड़कर बाहर तक आ गयी थीं जब एंडी के साथ लड़ाई की  वजह से कुशाल को बाहर कर दिया गया था। गौहर को काफी चालाक प्रतिभागी के तौर  पर देखा गया।साथ ही वह घर में होने वाली हर घटना में अपना स्टेंड लेकर आगे  आकर बोलती दिखाई भी दीं. गौहर को  इससे कितना फायदा हुआ या नुकसान, ये तो  फाइनल में ही पता चलेगा।*

----------


## ingole

*एजाज़ खान



एजाज़ शो में वाइल्ड कार्ड एंट्री के तौर पर लाए गए।  उन्हें शो में रहते हुए सात हफ्ते हो चुके हैं। एंट्री लेते ही उन्होंने  कुशाल-गौहर के बीच आने की कोशिशें करनी शुरू कर दी थीं। एजाज़ गौहर को काफी  पहले से जानते हैं और उनके प्रति सॉफ्ट कार्नर भी रखते हैं जो कि कई मौकों  पर देखा गया कि कुशाल के साथ गौहर को देखकर उन्हें जलन होती है। वैसे  इन्हीं मौकों पर उन्होंने जनता का खूब मनोरंजन भी किया। अब देखना ये है कि  एजाज़ को जनता कितने वोट्स देती है और वह शो के विनर बन पाते हैं या नहीं?*

----------


## ingole

*23-12-2013**


आज के शो में बिग बॉस ने घर के सदस्यों के सामने एक ब्रीफकेस रखा और घर के सदस्यों से आपसी सहमती के आधार पर किसी एक सदस्य का नाम चुनने को कहा जो इस ब्रीफकेस का हकदार बने. काफी बहस और सोच विचार के साथ संग्राम सिंह को ये ब्रीफकेस मिला और उसमे से निकला बिग बॉस का आदेश जिसके अनुसार संग्राम सिंह इस सीजन के पहले फाइनलिस्ट बन गए. इसके बाद बिग बॉस ने बताया कि बाकी चार सदस्यों में से कोई एक जल्दी ही इस घर से बाहर हो जाएगा.*

----------


## ingole

*घर के सदस्यों पहले ही इस बात का पूर्वाभास हो चूका था कि इस हफ्ते घर में ब्रीफकेस वाला टास्क जरुर होगा. एजाज ने कहा कि अगर उसमे पैसे होंगे तो मैं उसको लेकर बाहर भी जा सकता हूँ. लेकिन किसी को पता नहीं रहता कि उसके अन्दर क्या है. 

इसके बाद एजाज अपनी आदत के अनुसार कैमरे के सामने जाकर अपनी तारीफ़ करते रहे और साथ ही साथ कुशाल के ऊपर अपनी भड़ास भी निकालते रहे. गौहर ने जब उनको ऐसा करते देखा तो वो भी एक दुसरे कैमरे के सामने जाकर अपनी सेक्सी अदाएं दिखाने लगी. बाद में एंडी , तनिषा से इस बारे में बात करते दिखाई दिए कि बार बार मना करने पर भी एजाज अपनी हरकतों से बाज नहीं आ रहा है. 


तनिषा , अरमान की याद में दुखी दिखाई दिन तो संग्राम ने उनको जाकर सहानुभूति प्रदर्शित की. दूसरी तरफ एजाज हेवन के सर पे हाथ फेरते हुए कह रहे थे कि ठीक इसी तरह से कुशाल के सर पे गौहर हाथ फेरती थी , तनिषा , अरमान के सर पे फेरती थी लेकिन मेरे लिए कोई भी नहीं था. 


ब्रीफकेस का सरप्राइज संग्राम को मिल जाने के बाद बिग बॉस ने एजाज को कन्फेशन रूम में बुलाया और कुछ बात की. इस बारे में पूछे जाने पर एजाज भी सभी सदस्यों को गोल मटोल जवाब देते रहे.*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस ने घर के सभी सदस्यों को गार्डन एरिया में बुलाकर बताया कि इस साल के गोल्डन पेटल अवार्ड में बिग बॉस सीजन सात को सर्वश्रेष्ठ नॉन फिक्शन शो का अवार्ड मिला है. घर के सदस्यों को जीत की ट्रोफी देते हुए बिग बॉस ने घर के सभी सदस्यों और दर्शकों का शुक्रिया अदा किया.*

----------


## ingole

> andy beghar ho chuka h ..good morning


ये तो चौंका देने वाली खबर है रज्जी जी, एंडी मेरा सबसे फेवरेट कंटेस्टेंट था....  :central 141:

----------


## ashwanimale

> *गौहर खान
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *गौहर इस सीजन की सबसे ग्लैमरस कंटेस्टेंट हैं। उनके  द्वारा शो को जीतने की सबसे प्रबल संभावना जताई जा रही है। बिग बॉस में  गौहर का सफ़र भी काफी हैपनिंग रहा। कुशाल के रूप में उन्हें नया ब्वॉयफ्रेंड  मिला। उनके लिए गौहर शो छोड़कर बाहर तक आ गयी थीं जब एंडी के साथ लड़ाई की  वजह से कुशाल को बाहर कर दिया गया था। गौहर को काफी चालाक प्रतिभागी के तौर  पर देखा गया।साथ ही वह घर में होने वाली हर घटना में अपना स्टेंड लेकर आगे  आकर बोलती दिखाई भी दीं. गौहर को  इससे कितना फायदा हुआ या नुकसान, ये तो  फाइनल में ही पता चलेगा।*


सच में यह ग्लैमरस है |

----------


## ingole

*24-12-2013*



*
आज बिग बॉस के घर का 100वां दिन था. अब सिर्फ पांच दिन ही बाकी हैं और शो में रोमांच बढ़ता ही जा रहा है. आज बिग बॉस ने घर के सदस्यों को एक टास्क दिया जिसमे उनको अपना अपना एक विडियो तैयार करना था. सबने अपनी तरफ से पूरी कोशिश की एक अच्छा विडियो तैयार करने की. 
*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस ने एजाज के द्वारा घर के सदस्यों को एक टास्क दिया जिसके अनुसार घर के सदस्यों को एक एक करके सबके सामने ये स्वीकार करना था कि उन्होंने उनके पीठ पीछे क्या क्या कहा है. सभी सदस्यों को सच्चा और झूठा नाम की दो तख्तियां दी गयीं थी जिनका प्रयोग उनको सदस्यों के कन्फेशन के बाद करना था. एजाज ने इस टास्क में अपनी तरफ से ये भी जोड़ दिया की बाद में बिग बॉस इस कन्फेशन की वास्तविकता भी बताएँगे , इसके पीछे उनका मकसद यही था कि सभी लोग अपना कार्य ईमानदारी से करें , बाद में उन्होंने कैमरे के सामने ये स्वीकारोक्ति भी दी.*

----------


## ingole

*25-12-2013
**101वां दिन* *

बिग बॉस के घर में क्र्सिमस का त्यौहार एक सबसे बड़ा सरप्राइज लेकर आया. शो के सबसे तगड़े प्रतियोगी और संभावित विजेता माने जा रहे आनंद विजय कुमार उर्फ़ वीजे एंडी फिनाले से मात्र चार दिन पहले ही घर से बाहर हो गए.*

----------


## ingole

*अब घर में मुख्य टक्कर गौहर खान और तनिषा मुखर्जी के बीच दिखाई दे रही है , गौहर का पलड़ा फिर भी भारी दिख रहा है. समझ नहीं आता कि एंडी जैसा सर्वप्रिय और लोकप्रिय प्रतिभागी एकदम से बाहर कैसे हो गया. एंडी के जाने के बाद सभी सदस्य भावुक हो गए.*

----------


## ingole

*अब घर में सिर्फ चार सदस्य ही बचे हैं जो इस शो के फाइनलिस्ट हैं.

गौहर खान 
संग्राम सिंह 
तनिषा मुखर्जी 
एजाज खान*

----------


## Krish13

यदि संग्राम जीतेगा तो मुझे खुशी होगी।
हर बार टीवीपुर के खिलाड़ी ही जीतते आये हैँ इस बार टीवीपुर से बाहर के खिलाड़ी को भी जीतने का मौका मिलना चाहिये।
संग्राम सिँह की दावेदारी भी मजबूत लग रही है।

----------


## ingole

> यदि संग्राम जीतेगा तो मुझे खुशी होगी।
> हर बार टीवीपुर के खिलाड़ी ही जीतते आये हैँ इस बार टीवीपुर से बाहर के खिलाड़ी को भी जीतने का मौका मिलना चाहिये।
> संग्राम सिँह की दावेदारी भी मजबूत लग रही है।


संग्राम भी काफी पसंद किया जा रहा है लेकिन देखने में आया है कि जबसे उनकी जगह फाइनल में पक्की हुयी है तब से उनके व्यवहार में काफी परिवर्तन आ गया है. हमेशा चुपचाप और शांत रहने वाले संग्राम सिंह के मुंह से बड़े बड़े बोल निकलते दिखाई दे रहे हैं.

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस का ये सीजन हमेशा की तरह चर्चा में रहा है और कुछ ही दिनों में ये समाप्त होने को है. इस बार बिग बॉस के घर के सदस्यों ने जितना मनोरंजन किया है घर के मेहमानों ने भी उतना ही मनोरंजन किया है. कुछ सेलिब्रिटी घर के अन्दर भी गए और कुछ ने बाहर से ही सबसे बात की लेकिन इन्होने प्रभावित सभी को किया है तो आइये एक नजर डालते हैं इस सीजन के कुछ विशेष मेहमान सेलिब्रिटीज के ऊपर :
*

----------


## deshpremi

> संग्राम भी काफी पसंद किया जा रहा है लेकिन देखने में आया है कि जबसे उनकी जगह फाइनल में पक्की हुयी है तब से उनके व्यवहार में काफी परिवर्तन आ गया है. हमेशा चुपचाप और शांत रहने वाले संग्राम सिंह के मुंह से बड़े बड़े बोल निकलते दिखाई दे रहे हैं.


गोली भाई सही कह रहे हो एक समय संग्राम मेरे फैवरेट प्रतियोगियों में से नम्बर एक पर था पर अब नहीं है 
एक बात जो बार बार कही जाती रही कि संग्राम में ने कभी स्टेंड नहीं लिया अब पिछले कुछ दिनों के एपिसोड देखकर उसपे यकीन करना पड़ता है 
वैसे एक बात और भी लगती है कि बिग बॉस संग्राम को जिताना नहीं चाहते इसलिए सिर्फ उसकी ही बखिया उधेडी जा रही है पिछले कुछ दिनों से

----------


## ingole

*सनी देओल* *

सनी देयोल अपनी फिल्म "सिंग साब - द ग्रेट " के प्रोमोशन के सिलसिले में बिग बॉस के सेट पर आये. अब आप सोचेंगे कि इसमें ख़ास बात क्या है तो हम आपको याद दिला दें कि आमतौर पर देयोल फेमिली में से कोई भी सदस्य किसी प्रोग्राम में पब्लिक अपीरियेंस नहीं देते हैं. इस बार सनी देयोल ना सिर्फ आये बल्कि उन्होंने सलमान के साथ उनके दबंग स्टाइल में डांस भी किया. 


**करीना कपूर खान* *

करीना कपूर घर के सदस्यों से मिलने के लिए उनके बीच भी गयीं और सबसे बात की. उन्होंने घर के पुरुष सदस्यों के साथ एक टास्क भी किया जिसमे सभी सदस्यों ने बारी बारी से उनको इम्प्रेस करने का कार्य किया. 




**प्रियंका चोपड़ा* *

प्रियंका चोपड़ा अपनी फिल्म "कृष-३ " के प्रमोशन के लिए यहाँ आई थी लेकिन सलमान खान ने उनके को स्टार ऋतिक रोशन के एक डांस स्टेप को "डौगी डांस" का नाम दे दिया था. उन्होंने प्रियंका से ये भी कहा कि क्या सभी लोग एक-एक करके आयेंगे क्यूंकि इससे पहले कंगना रानावत भी इसी फिल्म के लिए आ चुकी थी.

*

----------


## ingole

*अनिल कपूर 
**
अनिल कपूर अपने एक टीवी धारावाहिक के प्रमोशन के लिए बिग बॉस के कार्यक्रम में आये थे. अनिल-सलमान के इस दोस्ताना एपिसोड ने दर्शकों का काफी मनोरंजन किया था और इस एपिसोड को बार बार देखने की इच्छा भी हुयी. आप नीचे दिए गए चित्र को देखकर ही इसके बारे में काफी कुछ समझ सकते हैं.



**माधुरी दीक्षित* *

सलमान खान- माधुरी दीक्षित की सदाबहार जोड़ी ने फिल्म हम आपके हैं कौन की बरबस याद दिला दी. माधुरी के ग्लेमरस लुक और मुस्कान के तो सभी दीवाने हैं. इन दोनों ने सेट पर काफी धमाल मचाया और खूब मनोरंजन किया, माधुरी के साथ आई हुमा कुरैशी घर के सदस्यों से मिलने बिग बॉस के घर के अन्दर भी गयी. 



**सनी लियोन* *

अपनी फिल्म जेकपोट के प्रमोशन के लिए आई सनी लियोन ने बिग बॉक्स वाले टास्क के दौरान एक बॉक्स के अन्दर रहकर घर में एंट्री ली. उन्होंने भी घर के सभी सदस्यों से मिलकर एक टास्क किया जिसमे सभी पुरुष सदस्यों ने एक एक करके उनको इम्प्रेस करने की कोशिश की. 

*

----------


## ingole

> गोली भाई सही कह रहे हो एक समय संग्राम मेरे फैवरेट प्रतियोगियों में से नम्बर एक पर था पर अब नहीं है 
> एक बात जो बार बार कही जाती रही कि संग्राम में ने कभी स्टेंड नहीं लिया अब पिछले कुछ दिनों के एपिसोड देखकर उसपे यकीन करना पड़ता है 
> वैसे एक बात और भी लगती है कि बिग बॉस संग्राम को जिताना नहीं चाहते इसलिए सिर्फ उसकी ही बखिया उधेडी जा रही है पिछले कुछ दिनों से


जी हाँ ये तो सही बात है कि संग्राम ने कभी दूसरों के लिए स्टेंड नहीं लिया, उसने खुद भी ये स्वीकार किया था एंडी के साथ बहस के दौरान , अब ज़रा मुखर हुआ है लेकिन सिर्फ अपने लिए.

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

Sangram ko hi jitna chahiye janab<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
 kyonki vo banavti nahi he <<<<<<<<<<

----------


## Kamal Ji

मेरी भी पसंद संग्राम सिंह ही है.
शेष देखते हैं भविष्य के गर्भ में क्या छुपा हुआ है?

----------


## ingole

*26-12-2013**



102 वां दिन* *


आज सुबह छः बजे ही घर के सभी सदस्यों को जगा दिया गया. बिग बॉस के घर के गार्डन एरिया में क्रिसमस का डेकोरेशन किया गया था. छोटे छोटे बच्चे मेरी क्रिसमस के गाने गा रहे थे, घर के सभी सदस्यों ने बाहर आकर इस द्रश्य को देखा और काफी खुश हुए. 

बिग बॉस के घर में रखी गयी संता क्लाज़ की स्लेज को एजाज खान तांगा समझ कर उस पर चढ़ गए और गाना गाने लगे. गौहर और तनिषा ने उनको संता क्लाज़ के कांसेप्ट को समझाने की काफिओ कोशिश की लेकिन सब कुछ एजाज के सर से काफी ऊपर था. कुछ भी लेकिन इसके बाद गौहर और एजाज में खुलकर बातें शुरू हो गयी.

इसी दौरान कुछ गिले शिकवे भी चर्चा में आये , गौहर ने कहा कि एजाज हफ्ते भर कुछ और तरह का व्यवहार करते हैं लेकिन शनिवार के दिन सलमान के सामने उनका व्यवहार एकदम अलग होता है और इसका खामियाजा गौहर को भुगतना पड़ता है. एजाज उनको समझाते रहे कि वो हमेशा से उनको दोस्त मानते रहे हैं.

तनिषा और एजाज के बीच कुछ बातें हुयी जिससे एजाज की व्यक्तिगत जिंदगी के बारे में कुछ बातें सामने आई तनिषा के पूछने पर एजाज ने बताया कि उनको उनके पिटा ने छोड़ दिया था , लेकिन वो अपने बच्चे को पिटा का पूरा पूरा प्यार देना चाहते हैं. इससे पहले जब एजाज को फाइनल का टिकिट मिला था तब भी उन्होंने कैमरे के सामने जाकर टिकिट दिखाते हुए रोकर अपने पिटा को संबोधित करते हुए कहा था कि वो असफल इंसान नहीं हैं. यह द्रश्य काफी भावुक था.*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस ने घर वालों को एक दुसरे की अछ्छी और बुरी बातें लिखने के लिए कहा तो घर के सभी सदस्यों ने दुसरे सदस्यों के लिए दो अच्छी और दो बुरी बातें लिखीं. 
सभी ने इन बातों को सबके सामने पढ़कर सुनाया, इसके बाद जैसे कि आमतौर पर बिग बॉस के घर में होता आया है, एक-दुसरे की बुराई का सिलसिला शुरू हो गया. सबसे पहले गौहर और एजाज ने मिलकर संग्राम को टारगेट किया और संग्राम भी अपने बचाव में सुरक्षात्मक रुख में नजर आये.*

----------


## ingole

*क्रिसमस के मजे को और बढाने के लिए बिग बॉस के घर में एक खूबसूरत संता ने प्रवेश किया. सब लोग एली एवराम को संता क्लाज़ की वेशभूषा में देखकर हैरान रह गए. एली घर के सभी सदस्यों के लिए उपहार लेकर आई थी. एजाज के लिए उनके घर से निहारी, संग्राम के लिए पायल की तरफ से एक उपहार , गौहर के लिए उनकी माँ की तरफ से उपहार और सबसे ज्यादा उपहार जिसके लिए आये वो थी तनिषा. तनिषा के लिए उनके घर से और अरमान की तरफ से अलग अलग उपहार आये थे. इनको पाकर सभी घरवाले खुश हो गए. 

तनिषा के लिए एक क्रिसमस केक अरमान की तरफ से आया था जो उन्हें स्टोर रूम में मिला. 

एली ने सभी सदस्यों से बात की और उनका हालचाल भी पूछा. इसके बाद एक हसीं मुस्कान के साथ एली ने सभी से विदा ली*

----------


## ingole

*दिन के अंत में संग्राम और एजाज ने साथ मिलकर अगले दो दिनों तक साथ साथ बिना किसी बहस के रहने के बारे में बातें की और साथ ही साथ काजोल और अजय देवगन के लिए उस उपहार के लिए धन्यवाद दिया जो उन्होंने तनिषा के लिए क्रिसमस के गिफ्ट के तौर पर भेजे थे.*

----------


## ingole

*27-12-2013


*
*103 वां दिन 



आज दिन की शुरुआत में ही एजाज और तनिषा बैठकर बातें करते दिखाई दिए. तनिषा एजाज को बता रही थी कि वो अपनी माँ को बहुत ज्यादा मिस कर रही हैं और वो चाहती है कि जब इस घर से निकलें तो सबसे पहले अपनी माँ को ही देखें , अजाज ने कहा कि वो अपने बेटे अलेक्जेंडर को देखना चाहते हैं और अपनी माँ का आशीर्वाद भी लेना चाहते हैं*.

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस ने घर के सदस्यों के उत्साहवर्धन के लिए उनके घर में अब तक के सफ़र को बड़े खूबसूरत तरीके से एक्टिविटी एरिया में बुलाकर दिखाया. सबसे पहले उन्होंने गौहर खान को बुलाकर उनकी अब तक की बिग बॉस के घर के जिंदगी के कई खट्टे मीठे पल याद दिलाये.  गौहर इन सबको देखकर अत्यंत खुश हुयी और उन्होंने कहा कि इससे अच्छा प्रस्तुतीकरण और कोई हो ही नहीं सकता था.



**इसके बाद बिग बॉस ने संग्राम सिंग को बुलाकर उनके सफ़र के बारे में बताया. इसमें बताया गया कि संग्राम सिंग ने काफी समय तक घर के लड़ाई झगड़ों से खुद को बचाकर रखा और इसी वजह से शुरुआत के दो महीनों तक उनका एक बार भी नोमिनेशन नहीं हुआ.* *


**तनिषा मुखर्जी अपनी यादों को देखकर भावुक हो गयी और उन्होंने बिग बॉस से कहा कि आपने मुझे रुला दिया.**

**सबसे अंत में एजाज खान को बुलाकर उनकी बिग बॉस के घर की जिंदगी का सफरनामा पेश किया गया. इसमें एजाज के वन लाइनर डायलोग जैसे "मजाक मजाक में रजाक भाई गुजर गए" , "बड़ी बड़ी बातें और बड़ा पाव खाते" और "एक नंबर माणूस" को भी पेश किया गया. एजाज की कोमेडी और मनोरंजन की वजह से उनका सफ़र काफी रोमांचक रहा. अंत में बिग बॉस ने एजाज के बेटे का विडियो दिखाकर उनको भावुक कर दिया.**
*

----------


## ingole

*दिन के अंत में बिग बॉस ने ड्रेस डिजाइनर और मेक-अप आर्टिस्ट घर के अंदर भेजे जिससे घर के सभी सदस्य फिनाले शो की तैयारी कर सकें. आज के बाद सिर्फ एक दिन ही बाकी है फिनाले के लिए.*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस के घर में इन पंद्रह प्रतियोगियों के साथ शो का शुभारम्भ हुआ था, एक एक करके सब निकलते गए और अब घर में शेष हैं तो सिर्फ उनकी यादें.....*

Attachment 815774

----------


## ingole

*चाहे वो रजत रवैल का मजाकिया अंदाज और फिर बच्चों की तरह रोने की आदत हो , या फिर रतन राजपूत का देशी अंदाज , अरमान का गुस्सा और फिर माफ़ी मांगने की आदत ,अपूर्व-शिल्पा का पति पत्नी का प्रेम सब कुछ अब सिर्फ यादों में रहेगा...*
Attachment 815775

----------


## ingole

*अब फिनाले में सिर्फ एक दिन बाकी है , देखते हैं किसकी किस्मत ये बाजी मार ले जाएगी...*
Attachment 815776

----------


## ingole

*गौहर खान की पी आर टीम पूरा जोर लगा रही है लेकिन , मैं चाहता हूँ कि एजाज जीत जाए , सीधा सादा बन्दा है......* 

Attachment 815782

----------


## ingole

अब ज़रा बिग बॉस के पिछले सीजन के विजेताओं पर एक नजर डाल ली जाये....
*
बिग बॉस के पहले सीजन के विजेता थे - अभिनेता राहुल रॉय*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस सीजन टू के विजेता थे - रोडीज के विनर आशुतोष कौशिक*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस के तीसरे सीजन को जीता था पहलवान दारा सिंह के बेटे बिंदु दारा सिंह ने .*


*कुश्ती पहलवान दारा सिंह के बेटे बिंदु को शो से पहले बहुत कम लोग ही जानते  थे। इस शो को जीतने के बाद उन्हें कुछ फ़िल्मों में कॉमेडी के रोल भी मिले  थे। मगर आईपीएल में सट्टेबाजी के विवाद में फंसने के चलते उनकी काफ़ी  किरकिरी हुई। वो * 
* फ़िलहाल अपनी पत्नी और बच्चे के साथ इन कड़वी यादों को भुलाने के लिए फिनलैंड में छुट्टियां मनाने गए हुए हैं।  
*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस सीजन चार - श्वेता तिवारी 

स्टार प्लस चैनल के धारावाहिक ‘कसौटी ज़िंदगी की’ में प्रेरणा के किरदार से  घर घर में पॉपुलर हुई श्वेता तिवारी बिग बॉस के चौथे सीज़न की विजेता रही  थीं। अपने पूर्व पति राजा चौधरी से झगड़े के चलते श्वेता की निजी ज़िंदगी भी  काफ़ी चर्चा में रही। हालांकि श्वेता पहले से ही काफ़ी पॉपुलर थी, फिर भी  उन्होंने इस शो से मिली लोकप्रियता का समझदारी से इस्तेमाल करते हुए कई  टीवी शो झटके थे। 
*

----------


## ingole

*सीज़न 5 विनर: जूही परमार
*
*श्वेता की तरह ही जूही भी स्टार प्लस के ही धारावाहिक ‘कुमकुम’ में  मुख्य किरदार निभाने के चलते पॉपुलर थीं। हालांकि शो को जीतने के बाद जूही  ने परिवार को बढाने का फैसला लिया और अभी अपनी नौ महीने की बेटी समायरा की  देखरेख में ही व्यस्त रहती हैं। वो अगले साल अपने कमबैक की उम्मीद कर रही  हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*सीज़न 6 विनर: उर्वशी ढोलकिया
**सीज़न 6 की विजेता रहीं उर्वशी ढोलकिया इसके पहले धारावाहिक ‘कसौटी  ज़िंदगी की’ में कोमोलिका का किरदार निभा कर फेमस हो चुकी थीं। कड़ी  प्रतिद्वंद्विता के बावजूद उनके शांत और बेबाक रवैये ने उन्हें शो में जीत  दिलाई। हालांकि उन्हें काफ़ी सकारात्मक प्रतिक्रिया मिली मगर उस साल अपने 18  साल के बेटों के बोर्ड एग्जाम में ध्यान देना उर्वशी ने ज़्यादा ज़रूरी  समझा। हालांकि इसके बावजूद उनको मिलनेवाले ऑफर्स में कोई कमी नहीं आई। *

----------


## deshpremi

खबर आ रही है की गौहर खान (गोबर खान) बिग बॉस ७ की विजेता है पर १००% कन्फर्म नहीं है

----------


## Kamal Ji

> खबर आ रही है की गौहर खान (गोबर खान) बिग बॉस ७ की विजेता है पर १००% कन्फर्म नहीं है


गोबर से परिपूर्ण खबर होगी तब परमात्मा न करे अगर सच्ची हुयी तो.......

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*ये शो देख ही नही पाता उस समय घर वाले दुसरा चेनल लगा के बेठेले होते हे जब कभी ब्रेक आता हे तो कलर्स चला के देख लेते हे
 पर दो मिनट बाद ही घर वाले टोकने लग जाते हे उसपे चला आ गया होगा*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *ये शो देख ही नही पाता उस समय घर वाले दुसरा चेनल लगा के बेठेले होते हे जब कभी ब्रेक आता हे तो कलर्स चला के देख लेते हे
>  पर दो मिनट बाद ही घर वाले टोकने लग जाते हे उसपे चला आ गया होगा*


अज्जू बाबा बहुत जल्दी आपने , अपनी इस परेशानी का परिचय हमसे करवाय?
यार इत्ती जल्दी काहे की की थी.

----------


## ingole

*कल रात हुए फिनाले वीक के कार्यक्रम में* *"गौहर खान"* *को इस सीजन का विजेता चुना गया है.* 
*गौहर खान को बहुत बहुत बधाई !!!!!*

----------


## ingole

*28-12-2013**

ग्रांड फिनाले* *

104 दिन के लम्बे समय तक मनोरंजन करने के बाद आखिरकार बिग बॉस का सफ़र आज समाप्त हो गया. आज आयोजित हुए ग्रांड फिनाले के कार्यक्रम में गौहर खान विजेता बनी, तनिषा मुखर्जी दुसरे नम्र पर रही और सभी को आश्चर्यचकित करते हुए एजाज खान तीसरे नंबर पर रहे. आज की शाम काफी मनोरंजक रही.*

----------


## ingole

*सलमान के साथ शो के शुरुआत में ही घर के पुराने सदस्य भी आ गए और उन्होंने सलमान के साथ स्टेज शेयर किया.*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस का शो ख़त्म होने के बाद कलर्स चेनल पर रात नौ से दस बजे के बीच के खाली समय को भरने के लिए दो नए धारावाहिक शुरू होने जा रहे हैं रात नौ बजे से "बेइन्तहा" जिसमे फिल्म अभिनेत्री "अमृता राव" की छोटी बहन "प्रीतिका" टेलीविजन पर अपने कैरियर की शुरुआत कर रही हैं. इसके ठीक बाद यानी रात के 9:30 बजे से "रंगरसिया" धारावाहिक का शुभारम्भ होने जा रहा है. इन दोनों कार्यक्रमों के शीर्ष किरदार अपने शो के प्रमोशन के लिए बिग बॉस के सेट पर आये.*

----------


## ingole

*सलमान ने हमेशा की तरह अगली (UGLY) जल्लाद और खूबसूरत परी को स्टेज पर बुलाया और दर्शकों को काफी हंसाया. इस बार घर से सदस्यों से भी उनकी मुलाक़ात करवाई गयी, लेकिन इस सप्ताह उनके पिटारे में कुछ नहीं था. सलमान ने जल्लाद की शैली में परी के साथ एक गाने पर अभिनय भी किया.*

----------


## ingole

*आखिरी दिन बिग बॉस ने घर के सदस्यों के साथ एक आखिरी गेम खेला इसमें घर के सभी सदस्यों को एक स्क्रीन के सामने खडा कर दिया गया सभी के हाथों में बजर था. सामने की स्क्रीन पर कुछ धनराशी दिखाई जा रही थी और जो भी सदस्य जब भी बजर को दबाएगा , उस समय स्क्रीन पर जितनी भी राशि होगी वो उस सदस्य को दे दी जायेगी लेकिन इसमें ट्विस्ट ये था कि फिर वो सदस्य विजेता पद की दौड़ से बाहर हो जाएगा. स्क्रीन पर अधिकतम दस लाख तक की राशि दिखाई गयी लेकिन कोई भी सदस्य उसको लेने को तैयार नहीं हुआ.*

----------


## ingole

*जब किसी भी सदस्य ने दस लाख की इनामी राशि को स्वीकार नहीं किया तब बिग बॉस ने सबसे कम वोट मिलने के कारण संग्राम सिंग को घर से बहार हो जाने का फरमान सूना दिया. सलमान द्वारा पूछने पर संग्राम ने बताया कि दस लाख की जगह अगर दस करोड़ भी होते तो मैं स्वीकार नहीं करता.*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस के घर में एक दुसरे के कट्टर विरोधी रहे कुशाल और अरमान ने "साडा हक " गाने पर एक जोरदार परफोर्मेंस दिया, बाद में तनिषा और गौहर भी इसमें शामिल हो गयी.*

----------


## ashwanimale

> *जब किसी भी सदस्य ने दस लाख की  इनामी राशि को स्वीकार नहीं किया तब बिग बॉस ने सबसे कम वोट मिलने के कारण  संग्राम सिंग को घर से बहार हो जाने का फरमान सूना दिया. सलमान द्वारा  पूछने पर संग्राम ने बताया कि दस लाख की जगह अगर दस करोड़ भी होते तो मैं  स्वीकार नहीं करता.*


क्या बात है, 10 करोड़ भी होते तो वह न लेता।
* इंगोले जी मेरी ओर से आपको बहुत-2 धन्यवाद, बिग बास -7 का एक भी एपीसोड मैंने नहीं देखा, लेकिन इस सूत्र के अपडेशन के कारण भरपूर मनोरंजन हुआ, जिसका सारा श्रेय मैं आपको देता हूं, शुक्रिया मित्र!

----------


## ingole

*एली अवराम ने भी कुछ देशी गानों की धुन पर अच्छा प्रदर्शन किया.*

----------


## ashwanimale

इंगोले जी, एवी अवराम किन कारणों से जानी जाती हैं, मतलब कि ये क्यों लाइम लाइट में आयीं।

----------


## ingole

*अक्सर देखा गया है कि एली के साथ सलमान खान थोड़ा फ्लर्ट जरुर करते हैं , तो इस बार भी उन्होंने मौक़ा नहीं छोड़ा और एली से उन्हीं की फिल्म का एक संवाद "मालवीय नगर के जेम्स बांड , क्या तुम बॉडी लैंग्वेज पढ़ते हो!! " को सुनाने को कहा , पहले सामान्य तरीके से  फिर रोमांटिक अंदाज में , फिर प्रत्युषा के अंदाज में और फिर अरमान की स्टाइल में.*

----------


## ingole

*बिग बॉस सीजन सात की दो रोमांटिक जोड़ियों ने भी जबरजस्त रोमांटिक प्रस्तुति दी, जिसे सभी दर्शकों ने काफी पसंद किया.*

----------


## ingole

*थोड़ी देर बाद एजाज खान भी घर से बाहर हो गए, इनके बाहर होने के बारे में घर के अधिकाँश पुराने सदस्य लगभग एकमत ही थे क्यूंकि उनके अनुसार एजाज घर में सिर्फ 63 दिन ही रहे हैं और बाकी के दोनो सदस्य तनिषा(105) और गौहर(103) काफी ज्यादा , इसका फायदा उनको मिलेगा.(गौहर और तनिषा को )*

----------


## ingole

*जब घर में सिर्फ दो ही सदस्य बाकी बचे तो सलमान ने उनको बाहर आकर सभी से मिलने का अनुरोध किया. तनिषा और गौहर ने बाहर आकर अपने परिवार जनो से बात की. इस अवसर पर तनिषा की माँ तनुजा भी मौजूद थी और उन्होंने तनिषा का उत्साहवर्धन किया.*

----------


## ingole

*और अंत में वो पल भी आ ही गया जब सलमान ने विजेता की घोषणा करते हुए गौहर खान को ट्रोफी प्रदान की.इस तरह से गौहर खान बिग बॉस सीजन सात की विजेता बन गयीं.*

----------


## ingole

> इंगोले जी, एवी अवराम किन कारणों से जानी जाती हैं, मतलब कि ये क्यों लाइम लाइट में आयीं।


माले जी , एली की एक फिल्म आई थी "मिकी वायरस" . और मुझे लगता है इन पर सलमान जी की कृपा है...

----------


## ingole

> खबर आ रही है की गौहर खान (गोबर खान) बिग बॉस ७ की विजेता है पर १००% कन्फर्म नहीं है


आपकी खबर एकदम सच निकली मित्र देशप्रेमी जी ,

----------


## ingole

> क्या बात है, 10 करोड़ भी होते तो वह न लेता।


शायद इसके पीछे इनका तर्क यह था कि दस लाख लेकर बाहर होने का मतलब था , बिना लड़े  ही हार मान लेना लेकिन वो अपनी भावनाओं को शब्दों में व्यक्त नहीं कर पाए.

----------


## ingole

*और अंत में मैं अपने सभी दोस्तों का धन्यवाद करना चाहूँगा , जिनके सहयोग और उत्साहवर्धन से पूरे तीन माह तक ये सूत्र निर्बाध गति से चला. आदरणीय रज्जी जी, देशप्रेमी जी, कमल जी और कृष जी ,अश्विनी माले , जारा खान, कवी साब और नीचे दी गयी लिंक में मौजूद  सारे सदस्यों के साथ साथ वो सभी सदस्य भी धन्यवाद के पात्र हैं जिन्होंने इस सूत्र का भ्रमण किया. चूँकि अब बिग बॉस का शो समाप्त हो चुका है इसलिए अब इस पर डेली अपडेट तो नहीं मिलेगी लेकिन ये सूत्र हमेशा बिग बॉस के सातवें सीजन की सारी यादों का संग्रह रहेगा.*


http://hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=21457


*धन्यवाद*

----------


## Krish13

इंगोले जी इस सूत्र को बढ़िया तरीके से चलाने एवं बिग बॉस की हर छोटी बड़ी घटना दुर्घटना से अवगत कराने के लिये आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद।

----------


## sultania

काफी बेहतरीन टिप्पणी के साथ पूरे सीरियल का उत्कृष्ट विवरण ।

----------


## Kamal Ji

> *और अंत में मैं अपने सभी दोस्तों का धन्यवाद करना चाहूँगा , जिनके सहयोग और उत्साहवर्धन से पूरे तीन माह तक ये सूत्र निर्बाध गति से चला. आदरणीय रज्जी जी, देशप्रेमी जी, कमल जी और कृष जी ,अश्विनी माले , जारा खान, कवी साब और नीचे दी गयी लिंक में मौजूद  सारे सदस्यों के साथ साथ वो सभी सदस्य भी धन्यवाद के पात्र हैं जिन्होंने इस सूत्र का भ्रमण किया. चूँकि अब बिग बॉस का शो समाप्त हो चुका है इसलिए अब इस पर डेली अपडेट तो नहीं मिलेगी लेकिन ये सूत्र हमेशा बिग बॉस के सातवें सीजन की सारी यादों का संग्रह रहेगा.*
> 
> 
> http://hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=21457
> 
> 
> *धन्यवाद*


चलते चलते मास्टर गोली जी आपने मुझे संग्राम सिंह बना दिया.....
और आप गौहर खान बन बैठे हैं सर्वाधिक पोस्ट करने के कारण, रज्जी जी तनीषा बन कर ऐंठ रही हैं और देश पुत्र एजाज़ बना बैठा है. मैं इसी हिसाब से चौथे पायदान पर हूँ...

इस अर्थ में मास्टर गोली जी आपका योगदान सर्वोपरी है.
और आप ही इस ट्रोफी के हकदार हैं.

----------


## loolugupta

गोली भाई अब कामेडी नाईट विथ कपिल शुरू कीजिये

----------

